# Winter Scirocco project



## g e o r g e D! (Nov 8, 2008)

*Brazilian Brown Build*

*5/9/13 Car Painted Page 4 *
*13' H2Oi/FCF Shots Page 7*
*Bay painted Page 13*
*Fresh motor dropped in Page 16*


Some pictures of the NOS fenders


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

opcorn:


----------



## g e o r g e D! (Nov 8, 2008)

Hey, whats up chris :wave:


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

Feh! emoticons not working.

Looks good.


----------



## mellbergVWfan (Jan 31, 2008)

In.


----------



## California 16v (Jul 20, 2008)

>


:thumbup: like the new look


----------



## g e o r g e D! (Nov 8, 2008)

Thanks guys.. I'm super excited myself to see the ending product 

Nothing to crazy, but I removed the rear window trim (did not break any clips thank god) so the rears are ready to pop right out. Found some little rust spots that will need to be fixed as well.


----------



## g e o r g e D! (Nov 8, 2008)

Got bored during hurricane sandy yesterday so I got some progress done on the scirocco. I removed all the glass (except windshield) and doors. I plan on having the doors sandblasted before paint. Under that hatch seal was rust, which I knew was going to be there. I picked up another hatch a few months back, but that one is it even worse shape. So I plan on cutting out the cancer from mine and welding in a good piece from the spare hatch I have. 

And I found some 90' Audi VDO gauges on ebay that I plan on installing down the road.


----------



## Turdfarmer (May 31, 2008)

glad to see the old ride getting some love...I still have a rust free hatch and complete dash in decent shape if you need them.

In for the final product.


----------



## g e o r g e D! (Nov 8, 2008)

Turdfarmer said:


> glad to see the old ride getting some love...I still have a rust free hatch and complete dash in decent shape if you need them.
> 
> In for the final product.


I'm okay with the hatch.. I have a spare hatch that I am going to cut up and weld the good corners on mine, Possibly interested in the dash.. Have any pictures?


----------



## g e o r g e D! (Nov 8, 2008)

Okay, so finally I have a real update.. Pictures can speak for themselves, enjoy 











































































Removed all the undercoating on the rear valence for a nice smooth look.









Purchased the thin NGP quick release and love it!


----------



## der hare (Oct 27, 2001)

I remember when Colin brought this over fom the pnw and then sold to nuno. Good to see it getting some much deserved love so it can live another 30+ years :thumbup:


----------



## Turdfarmer (May 31, 2008)

dash pics here http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthre...Glass-Interior-Body-Panels...Name-your-prices

its complete down to the ashtray and vents


----------



## d-bot (Sep 6, 2004)

Nice :thumbup:


----------



## g e o r g e D! (Nov 8, 2008)

Got a very good mount done today, super tired. 

I removed the windshield (I wish I can say it came out in one piece) anyone know of an OEM windshield I can buy?

I stripped the NUMEROUS layers of paint off around the whole windshield. No dents, so no body work was needed. Just about 9 hours of wire brushing the paint off and sanding. Removed all the light rust spots there were. I am pleased with todays progress :heart:










































Charlie Brown and Big Buster


----------



## LubsDaDubs (Apr 6, 2004)

In for win


----------



## g e o r g e D! (Nov 8, 2008)

Update: Got one door channel in primer and removed the undercoat off the rocker. 


















































Oh, another goodie :laugh:









Super psyched on stanceworks posting this picture on their facebook that my buddy from Euro Kreations snapped over the bridge leaving H2Oi


----------



## d-bot (Sep 6, 2004)

I would love a chrome cap  

Progress looks good there!


----------



## g e o r g e D! (Nov 8, 2008)

Took me foreverrr to find one. I am actually picking up a full 76' donor car so I am using those doors and hatch


----------



## 35i 2000 (Jan 27, 2005)

great build mate!

love to see that you are doing it RIGHT!


----------



## g e o r g e D! (Nov 8, 2008)

Thanks!


----------



## g e o r g e D! (Nov 8, 2008)

Haven't updated here in a while, but progress has been made. While removing the paint on the passenger side rear quarter I discovered a "treasure map". A good half on inch thick of bondo, horrible body work. The work was done over correctly and also welded up the running light hole. The entire passenger side is in prime now. Moved onto the driver side and hopefully that will be done this coming week. 

I am aiming to have the car sprayed by the end of January. Then the fun shall begin 


















All the dents pulled out and lightly coated with fiberglass and a super then coat of polyester.


----------



## g e o r g e D! (Nov 8, 2008)

Picked up my seats today. Could not be happier! They came out amazing. I also dropped off my dashboard and console to get wrapped 

Here's a little teaser...


----------



## LubsDaDubs (Apr 6, 2004)

love the progress, keep up the excellent work


----------



## g e o r g e D! (Nov 8, 2008)

LubsDaDubs said:


> love the progress, keep up the excellent work


Thank you. Cheers and Happy Holidays! :beer:


----------



## Sanityana (Mar 4, 2012)

Great work!


----------



## g e o r g e D! (Nov 8, 2008)

Started working on the drivers side. When cutting the rot out of the rear lower valence, there was tiny rot on the inner fender well. So that was also cut and welded up, see ya! I am hoping to remove the rest of the paint off the car by this (my birthday) weekend. Really like to see this car in the booth by the end of january. 

Also scooped up a B5 A4 Avant off my bud MKIVR32 as a great daily. 










































DD:


----------



## prom king (Aug 14, 2004)

What kind of Paint are you putting on the car? Solvent? Water? Base/Clear? Single Stage?


----------



## g e o r g e D! (Nov 8, 2008)

I'm going to lay about 3 base coats and them each one cure properly. As for the final color I am going to look into house of kolor paint and see if I can find a brown I like 

Once the clear is sprayed that will also sit and be cured.. the wet sanding and polishing will occur a month or two afterwards making the final result that much more stunning and stronger.


----------



## prom king (Aug 14, 2004)

g e o r g e D! said:


> I'm going to lay about 3 base coats and them each one cure properly. As for the final color I am going to look into house of kolor paint and see if I can find a brown I like
> 
> Once the clear is sprayed that will also sit and be cured.. the wet sanding and polishing will occur a month or two afterwards making the final result that much more stunning and stronger.


So you're spraying solvent? House of Kolors is eh, I run a bodyshop in the Hamptons, I was just curious on the products people use.


----------



## g e o r g e D! (Nov 8, 2008)

I've seen some of the colors from them and they are just outstanding. It's not a definite. Usually my shop sprays with sikkens.


----------



## LubsDaDubs (Apr 6, 2004)

Some of the late model vws have some nice browns, the 2013 cc is beautiful, its on my list if i ever decide to change from the green that wretched is currently wearing.


----------



## mellbergVWfan (Jan 31, 2008)

Porsche Macadamia Brown. Do it and I will love you.


----------



## Michael Bee (Nov 4, 2004)

My 200 Avant (aka VOOOSH) was HoK 'root beer' brown. Some on this forum would say its a nice brown.....










.......some would say.


----------



## g e o r g e D! (Nov 8, 2008)

mellbergVWfan said:


> Porsche Macadamia Brown. Do it and I will love you.


 This might honestly happen.... I mean the interior is going to be that exact color and that looks amazing!


----------



## d-bot (Sep 6, 2004)

Looks pretty dang close to my scirocco storm brown.


----------



## Turdfarmer (May 31, 2008)

Macadamia Brown would be perfect for that car. I'm glad to see you're really giving this thing the love it deserves, it couldn't have gone to a better owner. I'm happy to see you finally found another aluminum hella cap...damn that old PO.


----------



## DustyGTI (Apr 16, 2005)

*do work*

Nice work man. really digging the progress being made. 
Bump for a saved PNW car!


----------



## g e o r g e D! (Nov 8, 2008)

Turdfarmer said:


> Macadamia Brown would be perfect for that car. I'm glad to see you're really giving this thing the love it deserves, it couldn't have gone to a better owner. I'm happy to see you finally found another aluminum hella cap...damn that old PO.


Yup, definetly painting it macadamia brown. And, the whole interior will be that gold colour as well so it will be go together great. Thank you for the kind words, and a fellow vortexer helped me source that hella cap. 

Now the next question is, should I powdercoat my RMs candy white, or a tan/gold colour (like the OZs you had on when she was yours) 

I really hope I can finish this car for next season, the LATEST H2Oi. I have A LOT to do, I am not even sure I will get to pull the motor to do the bay :facepalm:



> Nice work man. really digging the progress being made.
> Bump for a saved PNW car!


Thank you, cheers :beer:


----------



## g e o r g e D! (Nov 8, 2008)

So yesterday I worked a few hours and got pretty much the whole drivers side in primer. Removed all undercoat off rocker and paint on jams. All that is left on the shell is the roof and front valance. 

Today I got my wheels ready to be sent out the get powdercoated. I removed all rubber and all bolts. I have the black painted bolts soaking in Aircraft paint remover for the night. Even though I am replacing them with gold bolts, I still want to see how clean I can get the polished ones.


----------



## Meltkamp (Oct 10, 2008)

soo good! cant wait to see ya finish it


----------



## prom king (Aug 14, 2004)

We're pretty close to each other man, if you ever need a hand. Lemme know, I'm down to give you a hand.


----------



## g e o r g e D! (Nov 8, 2008)

prom king said:


> We're pretty close to each other man, if you ever need a hand. Lemme know, I'm down to give you a hand.


For sure.. I'm always down to kick it/work on cars. :wave:


----------



## g e o r g e D! (Nov 8, 2008)

So, unfortunately I caught a bug on friday and have been sick the entire weekend :thumbdown: I tried going to the shop today to get some work done, but I didn't do much. After spraying the aircraft paint remover on the roof I got nauseous and puked. Basically the only thing I accomplished today was removing the moon roof and some paint off of roof 










Holes welded up where late style bumpers covered.


----------



## mellbergVWfan (Jan 31, 2008)

Are you going to be doing anything with the fenders (IE widening/pulling)? I love my Mk1 but it's disappointing that Caddys and Cabrios have more aggressive flares than the "sports coupe". Low offset 7 and 8's poke a bit. :/


----------



## g e o r g e D! (Nov 8, 2008)

mellbergVWfan said:


> Are you going to be doing anything with the fenders (IE widening/pulling)? I love my Mk1 but it's disappointing that Caddys and Cabrios have more aggressive flares than the "sports coupe". Low offset 7 and 8's poke a bit. :/


Nope. Just rolling the inner lips flush


----------



## mellbergVWfan (Jan 31, 2008)

g e o r g e D! said:


> Nope. Just rolling the inner lips flush


Let me know if you find a good way to roll the rears. They have these welds that only seem to allow half roll.


----------



## g e o r g e D! (Nov 8, 2008)

mellbergVWfan said:


> Let me know if you find a good way to roll the rears. They have these welds that only seem to allow half roll.


I used a body hammer and a piece of wood. Got the lip flush with no wripples.


----------



## Elroy83 (Jul 7, 2008)

Seen this car at H2Oi! It made me buy my 81 S! Looking good! Can't wait to see it finished!


----------



## g e o r g e D! (Nov 8, 2008)

Elroy83 said:


> Seen this car at H2Oi! It made me buy my 81 S! Looking good! Can't wait to see it finished!


Glad to hear that! And Thanks for the kind words, cheers :beer:


----------



## g e o r g e D! (Nov 8, 2008)

Removed all the paint off the roof (it took around 3+ hours!) There are some minor dents I have to address, but that is another day. It is looking like this should be in the paint booth very soon


----------



## d-bot (Sep 6, 2004)

:wave:


----------



## 81SciroccoS (Jun 30, 2000)

mellbergVWfan said:


> Porsche Macadamia Brown. Do it and I will love you.


This! OMG - geeeve updates mang, that thing is gonna look HAWT


----------



## g e o r g e D! (Nov 8, 2008)

Soon to come, soon. I have both fenders and both doors done and in final prime, shell will be getting final prime sometime this week.


----------



## upoo2 (Dec 7, 2005)

loved this at h2o 

sub'd


----------



## g e o r g e D! (Nov 8, 2008)

Got her fired up and moved her into the paint booth. Drove her around the block :laugh: 

Just got finished tonight with priming the whole shell. Still needs minor work, enjoy :beer:


----------



## g e o r g e D! (Nov 8, 2008)

Okay, so no paint yet.. buy very close! Whole car interior and exterior is wet sanded. Tonight I removed all sound detonator, seam sealer and rust from the driver and passenger floors. I am getting POR 15 tomorrow and it will be coated by the end of the weekend. So that being said, next week the interior should be coated and cleared! I still haven't pinned the exact color I want to spray also. If anyone has some paint codes (brown) shout them out! 

New bluepoint 90 degree grinder I bought. Spins up to 20k rpms! Made removing the crap off the floors super easy, and fun!

















Also excited about the new shoes I scooped up on here from *PROSTO.*for my b5 avant daily


----------



## g e o r g e D! (Nov 8, 2008)

Purchased a new gun last week. Tested it out on some s4 skirts I scooped up. The gun sprays great, but I am still awaiting on my rebuild kit for my nr2000 gun that leaks. Here are some pictures:


----------



## g e o r g e D! (Nov 8, 2008)

Okay, so I sprayed some color today! I stuck with the OEM brazilian brown. I based and cleared the interior, but I am most likely going to go over it one last time when I final coat the whole car. I think I am going to add a hint of gold flake. The color looks great and is very solid. I found a couple blemishes I am going to take care of on the body then add a few more base coats to really strengthen the paint. 

But, finally here is color! Starting to look like a car again  Please comment! Looks like I lost some people.... Enjoy!


----------



## d-bot (Sep 6, 2004)

How would you say it compares to the original color? Looks copperish which I expected but maybe a little lighter than the porsche photo. Maybe closer to the original color? Looks good though!


----------



## LubsDaDubs (Apr 6, 2004)

Dayum


----------



## g e o r g e D! (Nov 8, 2008)

d-bot said:


> How would you say it compares to the original color? Looks copperish which I expected but maybe a little lighter than the porsche photo. Maybe closer to the original color? Looks good though!


Close to the og color. No where near the porsche because I didn't go the macadamia route. I'm far from done spraying thoughopcorn:


----------



## Meltkamp (Oct 10, 2008)

oh that looks good. like you said a bit of gold flake will really make it pop. Id def go that route.


----------



## VolksAddict (Aug 9, 2004)

Beautiful work :thumbup:


----------



## g e o r g e D! (Nov 8, 2008)

Meltkamp said:


> oh that looks good. like you said a bit of gold flake will really make it pop. Id def go that route.


Yeah thats what I am thinking as well 




> Beautiful work


Thank you! :thumbup:


----------



## ziggirocco (Dec 13, 2010)

Sweet!


----------



## onurB (Nov 4, 2010)

That color got me hungry. 
Nice!
:thumbup:

Tiramisu anyone?


----------



## vwovw (Apr 2, 2004)

onurB said:


> That color got me hungry.
> Nice!
> :thumbup:
> 
> Tiramisu anyone?


 Sounds good.

WOW! Love IT!!:thumbup:


----------



## jeffrotech (Mar 23, 2011)

Fantastic - I love that color! Looking good...


----------



## petebee (Jul 8, 2006)

Awesome...Brasil Braun is a great color! Can't wait to see more :thumbup:


----------



## g e o r g e D! (Nov 8, 2008)

I like but I feel like my interior will clash with it  I might paint it closer to the macadamia...


















Side by side.. comments? Could it pull off...


----------



## ziggirocco (Dec 13, 2010)

I think you may need to put the seat in to really see,or a swatch of the material next to the paint. But I feel it will look good with those 2 colors, worst case you can add some of the color accents here and there to bring it all together.


----------



## mellbergVWfan (Jan 31, 2008)

I bet it will look fine once you get carpet in there. What color carpet/trim are you going with?


----------



## petebee (Jul 8, 2006)

It will look fine. Original interiors on that color were a light tan (maybe not as yellow as your Recaro) but it will look correct as is.


----------



## g e o r g e D! (Nov 8, 2008)

mellbergVWfan said:


> I bet it will look fine once you get carpet in there. What color carpet/trim are you going with?


black carpet, and the entire interior the color of the seats


----------



## mellbergVWfan (Jan 31, 2008)

Came across this pic of your car, though not sure it is during your time of ownership. Such nice fitment. You're on Ultralows right? How's the ride? I'm getting tired of this Ground Control/ Bilstein setup and Ultralows seem to be generally favored.


----------



## crehner (Feb 14, 2011)

Did you do anything with the gas cap area? From that last photo it looks like it sits in the body more than mine does, but maybe that's just my poor memory...:screwy:


----------



## 35i 2000 (Jan 27, 2005)

this colour is amazing and will look crazy with that interior!!

cannot wait to see more pics!


----------



## g e o r g e D! (Nov 8, 2008)

mellbergVWfan said:


> Came across this pic of your car, though not sure it is during your time of ownership. Such nice fitment. You're on Ultralows right? How's the ride? I'm getting tired of this Ground Control/ Bilstein setup and Ultralows seem to be generally favored.


Yup, that was her at FCF last year in the parking lot. The car used to have ultralows, someone swapped them out with crap vmaxx. I am purchasing ultra lows once I am at that stage. I heard they ride very nice though :thumbup:

And thanks for the picture.. haven't seen that one yet!


----------



## g e o r g e D! (Nov 8, 2008)

crehner said:


> Did you do anything with the gas cap area? From that last photo it looks like it sits in the body more than mine does, but maybe that's just my poor memory...:screwy:


Nope. All I did was roll the inner lip flush on the arches


----------



## LubsDaDubs (Apr 6, 2004)

mellbergVWfan said:


> Came across this pic of your car, though not sure it is during your time of ownership. Such nice fitment. You're on Ultralows right? How's the ride? I'm getting tired of this Ground Control/ Bilstein setup and Ultralows seem to be generally favored.


Been running on ultralows for 3 summers and i have no trouble with them!! The ride is firm but very forgiving


----------



## prom king (Aug 14, 2004)

:thumbup: Nice color combo, and those seats are beautiful 

I wish I had the money to have my tropheys recovered with a cream color like that :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## g e o r g e D! (Nov 8, 2008)

prom king said:


> :thumbup: Nice color combo, and those seats are beautiful
> 
> I wish I had the money to have my tropheys recovered with a cream color like that :thumbup::thumbup:


Thanks :thumbup: I pretty sure I am keeping it the original brazil Braun colour. And I believe I found a company in the uk that has close to the same shade carpet, so most likely I will do that instead of black


----------



## g e o r g e D! (Nov 8, 2008)

I've been putting in some time now with the rear wheel wells and today I got them prepared to base once she goes in the booth again. Removing all that seam sealer was such a pain! Also cleaned up the filler neck and got that in prime. Started on underneath the rockers and pinch welds. Once these are all cleaned I plan on spraying the car again. 


























Also tried to get a feel of what the interior will look like..


----------



## Tim Chunks (Oct 8, 2005)

Awesome Car and awesome job. :thumbup:


----------



## ziggirocco (Dec 13, 2010)

Looking great love where this is going, too bad you need to spray it all again!


----------



## Elroy83 (Jul 7, 2008)

Beautiful! Can't wait to see it complete! Will it be at H2o this year?


----------



## g e o r g e D! (Nov 8, 2008)

Elroy83 said:


> Beautiful! Can't wait to see it complete! Will it be at H2o this year?


 That is my intensions.. My goal is to have the car out of the upholstery shop by june so I can pull the motor and take care of the bay before h20. Worst comes to worst, the engine bay won't be completed, but the rest of the car will.


----------



## g e o r g e D! (Nov 8, 2008)

Blocked down the entire shell today minus the right side rocker that needs a little love. Both rear wells are done. The shell should be in final colour sometime next week :thumbup::beer:


----------



## g e o r g e D! (Nov 8, 2008)

Car will be sprayed beginning of next week, but I still need to choose which colour. I sprayed the macadamia porsche brown and a darker shade of the brazilian braun on both fenders. I still honestly have no idea which one I am going to stay with. They both look awesome and go great with the interior. Anyway, here are pictures of the fenders I sprayed tonight. Also scored a set of saab wheels off a 900 clunker. Thinking about a white finish with some rubber bands to play with.


----------



## g e o r g e D! (Nov 8, 2008)

Or should I go with the first copperish colour...


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

The Right is my choose, I think it will show off the lines of the car much better than a darker color!


----------



## mellbergVWfan (Jan 31, 2008)

Still vote Macadamia brown. Looks dark indoors but when it's outside in bright sun it looks so cool when the light hits it from different angles. 



















There's also Audi Jazz brown. Similar color, but a bit lighter i think. 

http://audi-oooo.blogspot.com/2013/02/audi-exclusive-exterior-colour-jazz.html


----------



## g e o r g e D! (Nov 8, 2008)

That macadamia does look great..


----------



## prom king (Aug 14, 2004)

It does look awesome 

Kinda makes me regret shooting my bay already. 


You're on Aquabase? We should PPG/Nexa Aquabase at my shop


----------



## g e o r g e D! (Nov 8, 2008)

prom king said:


> It does look awesome
> 
> Kinda makes me regret shooting my bay already.
> 
> ...


 No way, your car looks great! I just sprayed my interior today, and I'm happy with it! I added a coarser silver to the brazil to get a better finish, IMO. The car will be all painted within the next few days then off to the upholstery shop, finally! 

I just boxed up all the hinges and little detail parts to ship out and get chromed  Progress is coming along and I am getting confident this will be a go for H2Oi :thumbup: 

Oh, no big deal.. but I scored wing vents!!!! :laugh: 


Round 3: 

































Yesssssssssssssss


----------



## mellbergVWfan (Jan 31, 2008)

Fresh metallic paint always looks so nice. I like the added silver finish. Gives it a lot of depth. 

Jealous of those vent windows. 

Might be going to H2O this year and it would be awesome to see this car in person finally. :thumbup:


----------



## prom king (Aug 14, 2004)

Who is doing your chrome?


----------



## vwovw (Apr 2, 2004)

Sorry for a possible dumb question. What type of wing windows are they? Never seen them with that black piece on the bottom.


----------



## g e o r g e D! (Nov 8, 2008)

prom king said:


> Who is doing your chrome?


 Some guy in PA I came across on Instagram. He does awesome work, his name is jdiem on there. 


And that piece is part of the seal that goes around the window.. All the wing vents are like that from what I've seen.


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

vwovw said:


> Sorry for a possible dumb question. What type of wing windows are they? Never seen them with that black piece on the bottom.


 They're ones that open. They were only available (in the US) on the 1976.5 Super Scirocco and 1978 Champagne Edition cars.


----------



## d-bot (Sep 6, 2004)

g e o r g e D! said:


> Some guy in PA I came across on Instagram. He does awesome work, his name is jdiem on there.
> 
> 
> And that piece is part of the seal that goes around the window.. All the wing vents are like that from what I've seen.


 Haha. So nonchalant. He's been doing the east coast show car chrome for a while now and I don't even live there.


----------



## g e o r g e D! (Nov 8, 2008)

d-bot said:


> Haha. So nonchalant. He's been doing the east coast show car chrome for a while now and I don't even live there.


 So he's a good dude I suppose. I never had any chroming done so I am new to this.


----------



## g e o r g e D! (Nov 8, 2008)

Could not be happier with this color, in the sunlight the metallic really pops and looks great. Got a little progress done on friday.. I dynomatted inside the rear quarters and firewall. This car will be in final exterior color this week, finally!


----------



## g e o r g e D! (Nov 8, 2008)

Worked on the front end today, since I haven't touched it yet. I removed all the seam sealer from the bottom valence. I had a front clip from my donor and I cut off the bottom lip to weld onto mine. Tomorrow the work should be finalized, then paint.


----------



## g e o r g e D! (Nov 8, 2008)

Finally, paint is on the car! She goes to the upholstery shop later next week to get the headliner/pillars sewed up. I really want to get this car done for madness, but that all depends on the chroming, upholstery work and I still have to get my RMs refinished 

Here are some pics, enjoy :beer:


----------



## d-bot (Sep 6, 2004)

Looks great! Congrats!


----------



## ziggirocco (Dec 13, 2010)

Looks awesome!


----------



## g e o r g e D! (Nov 8, 2008)

Got her back from the upholstery shop a few days ago. Have a few teaser shots of headliner/pillars. Started to put moldings and glass in.


----------



## crehner (Feb 14, 2011)

That looks awesome, I'm excited to see the rest of it!


----------



## vwovw (Apr 2, 2004)

Very nice!


----------



## prom king (Aug 14, 2004)

:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## ziggirocco (Dec 13, 2010)

Hotness!!


----------



## g e o r g e D! (Nov 8, 2008)

Picking up the dashboard and other parts from upholstery shop tomorrow, but until then...


----------



## 8716vrocco (Feb 12, 2001)

Looks amazing :thumbup:


----------



## g e o r g e D! (Nov 8, 2008)

Car is slowly coming together! Still waiting on my carpet from germany. It has been over a month.


----------



## ziggirocco (Dec 13, 2010)

Looks outstanding, love the trimmed dash and console and all!


----------



## 81type53 (Jun 2, 2008)

Wow. Fantastic work. I love detail!!


----------



## g e o r g e D! (Nov 8, 2008)

Thanks guys :thumbup::thumbup:

So, still waiting for my parts over at 4evercustoms to be chromed. I did receive my carpet though! I got mostly the entire interior bolted up, just waiting on a few things from the upholstery shop. I also started my wire tucking. I got one harness all extended and taped up. I soldered and heat shrank every wire. I am going to try and finish the other harness this week. I put a cigarette lighter from my old mk4 in place of the old one. I also got some NOS tv lights, score!

Other than the engine bay.. this WILL be done for H2Oi. It better be!


----------



## 8716vrocco (Feb 12, 2001)

Everything looks stunning! Great job on it, I especially like what you've done to the interior :thumbup:


----------



## ziggirocco (Dec 13, 2010)

Looks great, where did you get the carpet from?


----------



## vwovw (Apr 2, 2004)

Very impressive!


----------



## g e o r g e D! (Nov 8, 2008)

ziggirocco said:


> Looks great, where did you get the carpet from?


I got the carpet from a company in Germany called newton commercial. It is Oem fitment with all the holes precut. Took a whole to get it because they custom make from when your order is placed, but well worth it.


----------



## g e o r g e D! (Nov 8, 2008)

vwovw said:


> Very impressive!


Thank you sir!


----------



## g e o r g e D! (Nov 8, 2008)

Interior is pretty much complete. Have to fit the console in better, but the battery is mounted and everything is in place. I scored OEM battery cables from a 2013 M6 that I used. Got some of my chrome bits back, so next step is to paint the parts (doors, hatch etc.) Still have not tucked the second wire harness yet. And I still have to purchase suspension :facepalm:


----------



## ziggirocco (Dec 13, 2010)

Definitely going to be an awesome car once done, love all the work you did, the chrome is making me jealous


----------



## zaccutt (Jul 31, 2013)

Wowwww

Love your body work, love it all. Who did all dash recovering???


----------



## g e o r g e D! (Nov 8, 2008)

ziggirocco said:


> Definitely going to be an awesome car once done, love all the work you did, the chrome is making me jealous


Thanks! :beer:



> zaccutt
> Wowwww
> 
> Love your body work, love it all. Who did all dash recovering???


The shop is called Pheonix Upholstery. They are located in Franklin Sq. Long Island:thumbup:


----------



## d-bot (Sep 6, 2004)

Very nice :thumbup:


----------



## THOMASSLICK (Jul 25, 2013)

*Paint question.*



g e o r g e D! said:


> Interior is pretty much complete. Have to fit the console in better, but the battery is mounted and everything is in place. I scored OEM battery cables from a 2013 M6 that I used. Got some of my chrome bits back, so next step is to paint the parts (doors, hatch etc.) Still have not tucked the second wire harness yet. And I still have to purchase suspension :facepalm:


I have painted a couple dozen cars in my time,why wouldn't you paint the whole car at once?Painting a complete car with a metallic color is challenging enough to get a consistent lay, but then again the binks 2001 was state of the art back then..


----------



## ziggirocco (Dec 13, 2010)

I cannot speak for the owner, but in my experience you would paint the interior alone, then the exterior alone. Tis would avoid kicking up any left over debris that you may have missed on the inside painting that would land on the outer shell. As for painting the doors etc separate, sometimes it will depend on space in the booth, time, shop schedule, who knows. But as for the metallic, a good painter can match it very closely, also if it is the same painter doing all the work, then they will usually note the ambient air temp, the exact color mix, and the line pressure and gun set up, this will eliminate 99% of the house work and allow for a consistent metallic, I've been to,d by quite a few painters that the most important thing is the pressure it is shot at, as long as it is the same, you will be able to match it.


----------



## d-bot (Sep 6, 2004)

Plus, some mixes and colors are more forgiving than others. Lookin great George. Hope you are feeling better too bud :thumbup:


----------



## ziggirocco (Dec 13, 2010)

I wish I could have done my dash like that too.


----------



## mellbergVWfan (Jan 31, 2008)

This is gonna be probably the nicest Mk1 in the states when it's done. I love the battery relocation. I may steal that one day. 

What are the plans for the engine?


----------



## g e o r g e D! (Nov 8, 2008)

THOMASSLICK said:


> I have painted a couple dozen cars in my time,why wouldn't you paint the whole car at once?Painting a complete car with a metallic color is challenging enough to get a consistent lay, but then again the binks 2001 was state of the art back then..


 The metallic is not a very heavy flake so painting the parts separate will be fine. You would notice any break up in the spraying. I didn't paint everything at once though because I was waiting on my hardware and other parts from being chromed and did not want to have the parts lying around and getting scratched.


----------



## g e o r g e D! (Nov 8, 2008)

d-bot said:


> Plus, some mixes and colors are more forgiving than others. Lookin great George. Hope you are feeling better too bud :thumbup:


 Thanks man. I am, just taking it easy :thumbup:


----------



## g e o r g e D! (Nov 8, 2008)

mellbergVWfan said:


> This is gonna be probably the nicest Mk1 in the states when it's done. I love the battery relocation. I may steal that one day.
> 
> What are the plans for the engine?


 Thank you!! You can steal it.. I got the idea from someone else 

As for the engine bay, I saved that for this winters project. Since all my wiring will be done all I have to focus on is the motor and bay. I plan on deleting the CIS and putting carbs. Either paint, or chrome the motor/trans and other accessories. Obviously I will be welding up holes and minor body work in there. As for paint.. I am either going to spray it the color of the car OR thinking of doing a cream/almond color to match the wheels/interior.


----------



## d-bot (Sep 6, 2004)

Paul has a chrome 020 available. Maybe you have seen it.


----------



## g e o r g e D! (Nov 8, 2008)

d-bot said:


> Paul has a chrome 020 available. Maybe you have seen it.


 I did. I was talking to him about it, but I can't grab it from him right now. Possibly I can in the near future if it's still around. But, I also like my FF trans because of the .75 5th gear


----------



## echassin (Dec 28, 2005)

Good Lord, the car didn't look like no slouch to start with, now it's :thumbup::heart: 

The dash and headliner are works of art!


----------



## finfox (Jun 16, 2011)

Is there glare on the windshield? 
What material is used? Leather or substitute?


----------



## ziggirocco (Dec 13, 2010)

I looks to be made out of pure AWESOME


----------



## prom king (Aug 14, 2004)

Looks great Geogre. I'm also trying to score that FF trans, but the gearing doesn't really fit my 16v.


----------



## g e o r g e D! (Nov 8, 2008)

ziggirocco said:


> I looks to be made out of pure AWESOME


 Lol 

There is no windshield installed yet.. And the interior is covered in a leather wrap.


----------



## g e o r g e D! (Nov 8, 2008)

prom king said:


> Looks great Geogre. I'm also trying to score that FF trans, but the gearing doesn't really fit my 16v.


 Nice. 

How is your car coming along ?


----------



## prom king (Aug 14, 2004)

g e o r g e D! said:


> Nice.
> 
> How is your car coming along ?


 The new aftermarket Windshield I installed starting de-laminating after I put it in.. Pretty pissed off about that. I still have to paint / install the 16v bodykit, and finish the interior floor delete, and some odds and ends. It's coming along, today I hope to install the door cards. 
Your interior is just stunning I can't believe how nice it came out. :thumbup:


----------



## ziggirocco (Dec 13, 2010)

g e o r g e D! said:


> Lol
> 
> There is no windshield installed yet.. And the interior is covered in a leather wrap.


 What are the odds that I get a contact to get leather cheap....AFTER I do most of my interior!!!

How crazy was the cost on the material they used?

When I looked into it it was nuts on my area.


----------



## g e o r g e D! (Nov 8, 2008)

prom king said:


> The new aftermarket Windshield I installed starting de-laminating after I put it in.. Pretty pissed off about that. I still have to paint / install the 16v bodykit, and finish the interior floor delete, and some odds and ends. It's coming along, today I hope to install the door cards.
> Your interior is just stunning I can't believe how nice it came out. :thumbup:


 Ahhhhh. Couldn't find a Oem windshield? I know they are really hard to find. I can't find one myself.. I have a aftermarket one that has slight hazing at the corners. 

We definitely have to meet up one of these days with our sciroccos! We live so close!


----------



## g e o r g e D! (Nov 8, 2008)

ziggirocco said:


> What are the odds that I get a contact to get leather cheap....AFTER I do most of my interior!!!
> 
> How crazy was the cost on the material they used?
> 
> When I looked into it it was nuts on my area.


 Lets just say I have more into my interior than I initially purchased the car for lol


----------



## ziggirocco (Dec 13, 2010)

Ya that sounds about right. , I thought lets see, my insurance has my car evaluated at 6000$ do I spring on leather...... Nah I gotta cut somewhere I'd have dropped a bunch of $$ on the ,Leather option, but good deal you did, I would not have regretted it, just did not have the $$ to make the jump at the time.


----------



## g e o r g e D! (Nov 8, 2008)

Yeah, I don't regret it at all.. at least yet lol. It is going to be a hassle to keep clean though.


----------



## g e o r g e D! (Nov 8, 2008)

Any inputs on suspension here? What are people running? My first choice is ultra lows.. But anyone have st? Or kw v1?


----------



## mellbergVWfan (Jan 31, 2008)

g e o r g e D! said:


> Any inputs on suspension here? What are people running? My first choice is ultra lows.. But anyone have st? Or kw v1?


 Chris16vRocco has ST's and it looks like they go pretty low. He says they ride decent too. 

All I've heard is go Ultralows but I'm really tempted to take a chance on the K-sport coilovers. Their site lists as $1400 for the GT Pro but I've seen it for cheaper (around $1100) from other retailers. Seems the Kontrol Pro version of the Mk1 coils is not available on their website anymore either. 

http://ksportusa.com/products/coilovers/


----------



## g e o r g e D! (Nov 8, 2008)

mellbergVWfan said:


> Chris16vRocco has ST's and it looks like they go pretty low. He says they ride decent too.
> 
> All I've heard is go Ultralows but I'm really tempted to take a chance on the K-sport coilovers. Their site lists as $1400 for the GT Pro but I've seen it for cheaper (around $1100) from other retailers. Seems the Kontrol Pro version of the Mk1 coils is not available on their website anymore either.
> 
> http://ksportusa.com/products/coilovers/


 I have ST's on my b5 audi and they ride pretty darn good. I really here great things about H&R's so I am leaning towards them. Though, on autotech's website, they say 6-8 week delivery time?? 

I heard great things about broadway static for bmws. I contacted them for a custom coilover for mk1 platforms and all they said was "they might look into older vws within a year" I would love to be their prototype car though! :laugh:


----------



## mellbergVWfan (Jan 31, 2008)

g e o r g e D! said:


> I have ST's on my b5 audi and they ride pretty darn good. I really here great things about H&R's so I am leaning towards them. Though, on autotech's website, they say 6-8 week delivery time??
> 
> I heard great things about broadway static for bmws. I contacted them for a custom coilover for mk1 platforms and all they said was "they might look into older vws within a year" I would love to be their prototype car though! :laugh:


 If BC racing had an option for Mk1's it'd probably be good as well. 

You could always go air.  I've got a friend with a hookup but I'm too pansy for air.


----------



## g e o r g e D! (Nov 8, 2008)

mellbergVWfan said:


> If BC racing had an option for Mk1's it'd probably be good as well.
> 
> You could always go air.  I've got a friend with a hookup but I'm too pansy for air.


 No air! I enjoy the art of a coilover suspension.. and I dont need my scirocco to touch the ground. This whole bags, camber and stance thing has gotten way to far off and it's just dumb now. :facepalm:


----------



## mellbergVWfan (Jan 31, 2008)

g e o r g e D! said:


> No air! I enjoy the art of a coilover suspension.. and I dont need my scirocco to touch the ground. This whole bags, camber and stance thing has gotten way to far off and it's just dumb now. :facepalm:


 Agreed. I just like a nice drop with a ride that will be good for cruising and having fun in the twisties. Ultralows sounds like what you need, especially since that car had them before.


----------



## d-bot (Sep 6, 2004)

I've had H&R coils on my corrado and S1. Both were great. I would get ultra lows next time as I was getting close to bottoming out the standard ones in the S1 at times at the ride height I was at. 

Nice Humvee


----------



## g e o r g e D! (Nov 8, 2008)

d-bot said:


> I've had H&R coils on my corrado and S1. Both were great. I would get ultra lows next time as I was getting close to bottoming out the standard ones in the S1 at times at the ride height I was at.
> 
> Nice Humvee


 I'm going to call today and see how long it will take to get them from autotech. 

Thanks.. That's my pops.. I convinced him to spray it matte black


----------



## g e o r g e D! (Nov 8, 2008)

So I ordered ultralow II's! Through NGP with new front strut bearings and rear poly mounts. Should be here in a week  

On other notes.. the fun has began with the wiring. My temp gauge is not working and I can't find the wire for the indicator light for the alternator, so that light is on. It idles superb though and no sputtering.


----------



## mellbergVWfan (Jan 31, 2008)

g e o r g e D! said:


> So I ordered ultralow II's! Through NGP with new front strut bearings and rear poly mounts. Should be here in a week


 Post pics once you get them mounted. The 2's are the ultra ultra low ones right? I've heard even at max you're still slammed.


----------



## g e o r g e D! (Nov 8, 2008)

mellbergVWfan said:


> Post pics once you get them mounted. The 2's are the ultra ultra low ones right? I've heard even at max you're still slammed.


 Yeah, they are rated at a 5" drop. I am picking up my narrowed rear beam this weekend so as soon as I get suspension they are going in! I'm super excited. I also might be spraying parts tomorrow. This is starting to look as she can make it to ocean city! I have 1.5 months to wrap this up! opcorn:


----------



## g e o r g e D! (Nov 8, 2008)

Okay, so I am hoping to have my parts painted this week. The rest of chrome should be done this week and my suspension comes in another week or so. I picked up my rear beam from Becker, got it in prime, just needs paint. All the wiring is done, although, now at times the tach won't work and the car will die. I haven't look into it much yet, but I'm pretty sure its coming from somewhere behind the fuse box. With one month until H2O, I am at the least cutting it close!

How she is sitting currently:










Shortened rear beam:



















Package from NGP with an awesome note, Thanks guys! :wave:


----------



## mellbergVWfan (Jan 31, 2008)

I'm gonna come find you at h20i. I wanna drool over this thing in person.


----------



## g e o r g e D! (Nov 8, 2008)

mellbergVWfan said:


> I'm gonna come find you at h20i. I wanna drool over this thing in person.


No problem  

Your coming all the way from California??


----------



## ziggirocco (Dec 13, 2010)

Hot damn!

Looks crazy!!

2 questions

Why shorten the beam? Sorry maybe you already said why but I missed it.

What carpet did you use for the floor? A ready made one or did the upholsterer make it?

I ask because I used a ready made one and it was ok but not as nice as I had hoped, mine was from stock interiors.

Thanks


----------



## g e o r g e D! (Nov 8, 2008)

ziggirocco said:


> Why shorten the beam? Sorry maybe you already said why but I missed it.


You can shorten the beam to give more clearance for wheels, more aggressive offsets etc. It's 1.5" taken from the middle which brings in each wheel .75". With the 2.5" lips on my BBS' making them 9" wide, They poke just a tad much. So, with this beam I will be able to bring them in and lower the rear more as well. 



ziggirocco said:


> What carpet did you use for the floor? A ready made one or did the upholsterer make it?


The first carpet I ordered was from stock interiors, and was not happy at all. The color was very nice, thats it. It arrived crushed up in a small box and there was no cuts, which I was told there was. I got a full return and ordered from the company I was originally going to in germany. Each carpet ordered is a special order and all cuts are made for you by the factory. It is an oem fit, and a 2 piece. It took around 1.5 months to get but it was worth it and cost around $300 shipped. I forgot the company, but I mentioned it earlier in the thread.


----------



## mellbergVWfan (Jan 31, 2008)

g e o r g e D! said:


> No problem
> 
> Your coming all the way from California??


Yep, got talked in to flying to NYC and then cruising to Ocean City. :thumbup:


----------



## g e o r g e D! (Nov 8, 2008)

mellbergVWfan said:


> Yep, got talked in to flying to NYC and then cruising to Ocean City. :thumbup:


Nice man!


----------



## ziggirocco (Dec 13, 2010)

g e o r g e D! said:


> You can shorten the beam to give more clearance for wheels, more aggressive offsets etc. It's 1.5" taken from the middle which brings in each wheel .75". With the 2.5" lips on my BBS' making them 9" wide, They poke just a tad much. So, with this beam I will be able to bring them in and lower the rear more as well.
> 
> 
> 
> The first carpet I ordered was from stock interiors, and was not happy at all. The color was very nice, thats it. It arrived crushed up in a small box and there was no cuts, which I was told there was. I got a full return and ordered from the company I was originally going to in germany. Each carpet ordered is a special order and all cuts are made for you by the factory. It is an oem fit, and a 2 piece. It took around 1.5 months to get but it was worth it and cost around $300 shipped. I forgot the company, but I mentioned it earlier in the thread.


Cool, thanks for the info, I was disappointed in the carpet as well, but figured I'd make due and "massage it" in, I would say it is 90-95% ok, but to do it over I would get the one you get, since the one I got almost cost the same with shipping to Canada plus duties  
And I had to trim it all over and it was too thick since I made the mistake of the high pile and the sound deafening backing.

I. I'd no know there was a German company, I'll search you thread and try and find it.

Thanks!!


----------



## smithma7 (Mar 30, 2004)

I found it on page 4. Funniest part, Zig was the one who asked about it the first time. :laugh:



ziggirocco said:


> Looks great, where did you get the carpet from?





g e o r g e D! said:


> I got the carpet from *a company in Germany called newton commercial*. It is Oem fitment with all the holes precut. Took a whole to get it because they custom make from when your order is placed, but well worth it.


----------



## ziggirocco (Dec 13, 2010)

Lol, ya I guess I have a blend of OCD and Alzheimer's! 

But hey at least I'm consistent !


----------



## prom king (Aug 14, 2004)

mellbergVWfan said:


> Yep, got talked in to flying to NYC and then cruising to Ocean City. :thumbup:


----------



## g e o r g e D! (Nov 8, 2008)

ziggirocco said:


> Lol, ya I guess I have a blend of OCD and Alzheimer's!
> 
> But hey at least I'm consistent !


Lol. 

Yeah I ordered the high plush carpet from stock interiors as well. Besides the little box in came crushed in.. There were stains on it from the sound detonator that was melted in spots. So glad I returned it, I was not about to start cutting holes.


----------



## mellbergVWfan (Jan 31, 2008)




----------



## g e o r g e D! (Nov 8, 2008)

hahaha 

I'm excited to meet all new dudes in here at h2oi! Should be a blast!


----------



## g e o r g e D! (Nov 8, 2008)

The days are going by fast now!! I am getting a little worried :facepalm:

So anyway, got my front suspension all in and dropped. I thought they would sit lower, but I guess they still have to break in as well. The passenger side of the car is pretty much complete and so is the hatch. Although, I am having a bit trouble getting the metal trim in the rubber gasket, not fun. 

My rear beam was just sprayed as well as my shorty oil pan. I plan to have the rear done soon, then onto the drivers side. Also, I am trying to fight some electrical gremlins off. The car was running great at first.. then randomly the rpms would drop to nothing and the car would stall. Now, it wont start. Found out the points in the distributor went bad, so I got new ones and still wont stay running. I ordered a new cap/rotor because mine have some black to them (less than 5k miles on the cap) But I don't see that being the problem with my tach dropping can it? I thought it had something to do with the coil but I am getting spark out of it so it should be good. 

Anyway, some pics:


----------



## LubsDaDubs (Apr 6, 2004)

Looks beautiful, the springs on the h&r coils are pretty stiff, i rode about a 1000kms before i noticed they had settled, then readjusted!!
On the ultra ultra lows that is


----------



## ziggirocco (Dec 13, 2010)

Damn you George!! Making me want to get a s1 again!! Damn you!! 

Exactly the way I would have done it, looking great!

Hope you sort out the issues.


----------



## g e o r g e D! (Nov 8, 2008)

LubsDaDubs said:


> Looks beautiful, the springs on the h&r coils are pretty stiff, i rode about a 1000kms before i noticed they had settled, then readjusted!!
> On the ultra ultra lows that is


That sounds nice.. And yes they are the ultralow 2s


----------



## g e o r g e D! (Nov 8, 2008)

ziggirocco said:


> Damn you George!! Making me want to get a s1 again!! Damn you!!
> 
> Exactly the way I would have done it, looking great!
> 
> Hope you sort out the issues.


 

Thanks, I hope I do as well


----------



## prom king (Aug 14, 2004)

g e o r g e D! said:


> Thanks, I hope I do as well


If you need help with the running issues let me know :thumbup:


----------



## g e o r g e D! (Nov 8, 2008)

prom king said:


> If you need help with the running issues let me know :thumbup:


Thanks man :thumbup:


----------



## g e o r g e D! (Nov 8, 2008)

prom king said:


> If you need help with the running issues let me know :thumbup:


familiar with wiring problems at all? I found a wire that friend in my engine harness at the fuse box. Car will not stay running at all. I don't get it though, it started first key and I let it idle a lot. I must have started it around 35 times and everything was perfect. Now, it wont start.. wires are frying and I have no clue what to do. :banghead:


----------



## ziggirocco (Dec 13, 2010)

Did you look for any points where water may get in ( if you recently washed it)?

What about the grounds post- paint?

Any "pass thru" points in the body you may have them fraying?

If you extended the wires maybe somewhere where you jointed the extension you may have a short?

Just a few spots I'd start looking.

Always a kick in the pants when your so close and stupid things gi wrong.

Took my car out this year after 2 yrs out, thought I did a great wiring job, hen while I drove the windows would just go down by themselves 

After a few days of "what the hell???" I found a door lock solenoid was shorted out and sent feedback to the alarm which freaked out the modules etc.

Might be something stupid like that...... I hope.....

Good luck!


----------



## jaypassat (Feb 24, 2010)

Very nice job!! :thumbup:


----------



## g e o r g e D! (Nov 8, 2008)

ziggirocco said:


> Did you look for any points where water may get in ( if you recently washed it)?
> 
> What about the grounds post- paint?
> 
> ...


Every wire I extended was soldered and heat shrank. All wires are wrapped in 3M wire harness tape and there are no cuts. The problem is either in the gauge/strand of wire (which I cannot see since I used the same gauge stranded wire. 

It boggles my mind how it can run the best it ever, to it doesnt want to run at all. And, one wire melted behind the fuse box. I am not the best at these wiring situations, so help is greatly appreciated. 

In person help will be rewarded with food, beer, and good times :beer:


----------



## ziggirocco (Dec 13, 2010)

Do you have any idea hitch wire melted, attached to what circuit or what oil or wire etc.

I had a jetta gtx do something familiar due to bad grounds, the wire itself had gone bad, so I ripped it all out and ran a whole new line, never had issues after.

Also knowing which wire / circuit may help narrow it down, something may just be shorting like the starter or a relay for example.

Too bad I'm not closer, would love to see this thing up close!


----------



## prom king (Aug 14, 2004)

g e o r g e D! said:


> Every wire I extended was soldered and heat shrank. All wires are wrapped in 3M wire harness tape and there are no cuts. The problem is either in the gauge/strand of wire (which I cannot see since I used the same gauge stranded wire.
> 
> It boggles my mind how it can run the best it ever, to it doesnt want to run at all. And, one wire melted behind the fuse box. I am not the best at these wiring situations, so help is greatly appreciated.
> 
> In person help will be rewarded with food, beer, and good times :beer:


I would lean more towards a ground issue as ziggy described...

When I didn't have enough grounds on my engine, I watched the ground to the steering rack burn! It literally was smoking, now on the back of the fusebox.. there's a giant ground plate ( on mk2s) I'm not sure about mk1s, but nothing is loose or funky looking? Usually occams razor...


----------



## g e o r g e D! (Nov 8, 2008)

So, I got my parts today.. a brand new coil, replaced the points/condenser with electronic and made sure my firing order is correct. The car fires right up and then dies. The tach has no response, I don't know if the burnt plug has any play in this or something else. If the ignition wire had an issue, the car would not start at all, correct? I'm banging my head over here. So close to h2oi, even though the car isn't 100% I would like to drive it down.


----------



## ziggirocco (Dec 13, 2010)

Well if it starts and cranks no problem is there a fuel issue? How long does it actually run for? 2-3 sec.? 
If coil is good, plugs are good, battery and alt are good.....

For the tach, does it not get it from the coil? The 2 may or may not be related.
Which plug was melted, sorry forgot if you mentioned it.


----------



## g e o r g e D! (Nov 8, 2008)

ziggirocco said:


> Well if it starts and cranks no problem is there a fuel issue? How long does it actually run for? 2-3 sec.?
> If coil is good, plugs are good, battery and alt are good.....
> 
> For the tach, does it not get it from the coil? The 2 may or may not be related.
> Which plug was melted, sorry forgot if you mentioned it.


Fuel pump works and relay clicks. It is getting fuel. The wire that burnt is on the plug from the engine harness. It is the gray wire with a thin purple strip. I want to say it is the wire going to the coil. Now, I connected a wire from the pin that burnt on the plug to the positive side of the coil, and still nothing.

I know the tach issue is why it is not running. Before it got to this point, when it starting to act up.. when it would be idling all of a sudden the tach would drop, and the car would start to stall. Then the needle would jump back up. Finally, the tach needle does not move at all now and car just not stay running. What gives. If the tach itself was bad, the car would still run.. so I can cancel that out. What about an ignition switch? I replaced not to long ago, but maybe it burnt out?


----------



## ziggirocco (Dec 13, 2010)

Silly question but does anyone have a wire diagram for this year to confirm what this wire does? Assuming it is for the coil on one end what is on. The other end? As for the tach, I agree te car should run, I can start and idle my car with the cluster removed, so the tach is a clue but not the cause. Maybe figuring what may have caused the wire melting might point us in the right direction. Also does your model have that small ignition module found next to the ecu? I am less familiar with the intricacies of the first gen Rocco, but I had an 85 that blew that module and symptoms were similar.

In theory for the ign switch, you could just turn te key to on and jump the starter, IMO as long as you do not touch the key and all the circuits are on, pump is on etc it should be fine, you could test it at each contact and move the key etc to see if it looses contact at any point but I would guess it could be worth ruling out.


----------



## TooClutchVW (Apr 9, 2004)

http://www.a2resource.com/electrical/CE1cluster.html

:thumbup:


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

The purple and gray wire is the resistance wire from the fusebox to the coil. It powers the coil, but the resistance drops the voltage to avoid excessive wear on the points. You should also have a black wire from the starter to the coil that gives the coil a full 12v while cranking. If the resistance wire is burned out you'll have power to the coil when cranking, but as soon as you release the key the coil won't get enough power to operate. I just had the same problem with my 80. The Bentley lists part numbers for the repair wire from VW, but it's long discontinued. The solution that was recommended to me by a trusted local VW specialist I deal with at work is to use a normal wire and add a ballast resistor (commonly found on 1980s and earlier Chrysler products). It'll be a white ceramic block with a couple of spade terminals on it. 

Of course, when I attempted such a repair, I found that while I had 12.6v at the battery and going to the ignition switch, I only had 8.6v getting to the ballast resistor, and only 1.5v coming out of the ballast resistor to the coil. I checked the resistance across the resistor, and it was 1.8Ω. The resistance of the resistance wire specified in the Bentley is to be 0.85-0.95Ω. I'm not sure what's causing my voltage drop, and I'm not sure of the possibilities of differing resistance values between different variants of the Chrysler ballast resistors, but that's what I know right now.


----------



## echassin (Dec 28, 2005)

I got resistor wire at the dealer. It was slightly different spec, so we had to use a slightly different length to get the right resistance but it works well.


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

echassin said:


> I got resistor wire at the dealer. It was slightly different spec, so we had to use a slightly different length to get the right resistance but it works well.


Do you happen to have the part number for it?


----------



## echassin (Dec 28, 2005)

Mmm, no, I went there looking for it, and they got referenced to what I ended up with.


----------



## g e o r g e D! (Nov 8, 2008)

Chris16vRocco said:


> The purple and gray wire is the resistance wire from the fusebox to the coil. It powers the coil, but the resistance drops the voltage to avoid excessive wear on the points. You should also have a black wire from the starter to the coil that gives the coil a full 12v while cranking. If the resistance wire is burned out you'll have power to the coil when cranking, but as soon as you release the key the coil won't get enough power to operate. I just had the same problem with my 80. The Bentley lists part numbers for the repair wire from VW, but it's long discontinued. The solution that was recommended to me by a trusted local VW specialist I deal with at work is to use a normal wire and add a ballast resistor (commonly found on 1980s and earlier Chrysler products). It'll be a white ceramic block with a couple of spade terminals on it.
> 
> Of course, when I attempted such a repair, I found that while I had 12.6v at the battery and going to the ignition switch, I only had 8.6v getting to the ballast resistor, and only 1.5v coming out of the ballast resistor to the coil. I checked the resistance across the resistor, and it was 1.8Ω. The resistance of the resistance wire specified in the Bentley is to be 0.85-0.95Ω. I'm not sure what's causing my voltage drop, and I'm not sure of the possibilities of differing resistance values between different variants of the Chrysler ballast resistors, but that's what I know right now.




This is great information. So in all actuality, if I have a straight 12v going to the coil then the car should fire up (being if that is the issue) right now I have a wire free ran from where the purple/grey wire was in the plug to the coil, but i'm thinking the connection really isn't that good and the coil isn't getting the proper amount of voltage. Also, the terminal coming from the starter to coil broke so it's for sure not getting enough voltage. Weird though that the car still does start somewhat. Since I got rid of the points, I wouldn't have to worry about them burning out. 

Chris, you will be my hero if I can get this running tomorrow and sort out these issues!


----------



## Elroy83 (Jul 7, 2008)

Really do hope ya get it figured out man. Hoping to see it at h2o!!!


----------



## g e o r g e D! (Nov 8, 2008)

Elroy83 said:


> Really do hope ya get it figured out man. Hoping to see it at h2o!!!


Got her started today. I am having issues with the pump wiring also. But, as far as now.. I will be driving up to OCMD :beer:


----------



## mellbergVWfan (Jan 31, 2008)

g e o r g e D! said:


> Got her started today. I am having issues with the pump wiring also. But, as far as now.. I will be driving up to OCMD :beer:


Aww yisss. :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## ziggirocco (Dec 13, 2010)

Yeah! Good to see you making progress.


----------



## Elroy83 (Jul 7, 2008)

g e o r g e D! said:


> Got her started today. I am having issues with the pump wiring also. But, as far as now.. I will be driving up to OCMD :beer:


:thumbup: awesome!


----------



## bignate948 (Jan 16, 2006)

drool. 

I am in love


----------



## g e o r g e D! (Nov 8, 2008)

Looking forward to seeing everyone at ocean city! I will be arriving late friday evening most likely. Still have to take care of some things. Tomorrow she is going to the upholstery shop for finishing touches and then glass is being put it. Then the car will be wet sanded and polished for the weekend. Here is a few from today :heart:


----------



## California 16v (Jul 20, 2008)

Glad that your have made enough progress on this project to drive it to H20 this year :thumbup:

Unfortunately I won't be at H20 this year to see this Scirocco, but plan to see this mk1 next went I bring a Scirocco to H20  

:wave:


----------



## Eskimio (Jan 12, 2012)

Saw your 'rocco @ H2Oi last weekend, found the build thread and read through it entirely.

:thumbup: :thumbup: for a gorgeous car done right! eace:


----------



## upoo2 (Dec 7, 2005)

Really glad I got to see this on Sunday at the show. I spoke with you for a bit about wheel stuff and the narrowing of many suspension components :laugh:


----------



## g e o r g e D! (Nov 8, 2008)

Eskimio said:


> Saw your 'rocco @ H2Oi last weekend, found the build thread and read through it entirely.
> 
> :thumbup: :thumbup: for a gorgeous car done right! eace:


Thank you :beer: 



> upoo2
> Really glad I got to see this on Sunday at the show. I spoke with you for a bit about wheel stuff and the narrowing of many suspension components


:wave:


----------



## g e o r g e D! (Nov 8, 2008)

Found a few shots on here from the weekend:


















I REALLY like this picture a lot..


----------



## California 16v (Jul 20, 2008)

:thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:

Awesome


----------



## ziggirocco (Dec 13, 2010)

Sweet!


----------



## prom king (Aug 14, 2004)

:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## tobiwonkonobi (Nov 18, 2002)

your paint and bodywork turned out very nicely George. Overall a beautiful package:heart:
i wish i had seen this thread before:thumbup:


----------



## vwovw (Apr 2, 2004)

Wow really turned out sharp! Great work!


----------



## g e o r g e D! (Nov 8, 2008)

Cheers everyone! :beer:






tobiwonkonobi said:


> your paint and bodywork turned out very nicely George. Overall a beautiful package:heart:
> i wish i had seen this thread before:thumbup:


Thank you. I haven't even wet sanded it at all, I am aiming to get that done by FCF.


----------



## euroheadnyc (Apr 9, 2010)

sweet makes me miss my mk1


----------



## ziggirocco (Dec 13, 2010)

More interior pics!!


----------



## g e o r g e D! (Nov 8, 2008)

ziggirocco said:


> More interior pics!!


I haven't come across any yet


----------



## g e o r g e D! (Nov 8, 2008)

aiming to wet sand entire car tomorrow, try to make my paint shine a bit lol.


----------



## mellbergVWfan (Jan 31, 2008)

Just glanced through this thread again because I'm wondering if you notched your front or rear at all in anticipation of riding pretty low. I never bothered to check my axle clearances before I raised my car a bit and the Ultralows are still waiting to go on.


----------



## g e o r g e D! (Nov 8, 2008)

mellbergVWfan said:


> Just glanced through this thread again because I'm wondering if you notched your front or rear at all in anticipation of riding pretty low. I never bothered to check my axle clearances before I raised my car a bit and the Ultralows are still waiting to go on.


My rears still have around an inch of thread left to go down, the fronts are all the way with helpers removed. No axle notch.. other than the one it made on its own :laugh: Will most likely notch is a bit, you feel it hit when you come across a bad bump


----------



## g e o r g e D! (Nov 8, 2008)

So after 2-3 months of letting the clear cure, I finally wet sanded the car. I blocked the entire car down with 2000 grit and then went over it with 3000, then 5000. My buddy chris gave me a hand with compounding and polishing it. I then went over it with Griots high polish with the orbital machine. The car came out great, paint looks like glass. There are a few spots I will go over to get perfect. This past Saturday I went to Canibeat's first class fitment show at the Princeton airport in NJ. Had a blast there and met a lot of cool dudes:thumbup: 

Here are some pictures from the past weekend..


----------



## ziggirocco (Dec 13, 2010)

Car looks stunning!


----------



## g e o r g e D! (Nov 8, 2008)

ziggirocco said:


> Car looks stunning!


Thanks bud :beer:

I can't wait to do the engine swap *cough cough* this winter and clean the bay up 

On another note.. I don't like the new layout of this site....


----------



## aarron (Aug 11, 2013)

g e o r g e D! said:


> Ahhhhh. Couldn't find a Oem windshield? I know they are really hard to find. I can't find one myself.. I have a aftermarket one that has slight hazing at the corners.
> 
> We definitely have to meet up one of these days with our sciroccos! We live so close!


Hey George, love this thread and would really like to see your MK1. Looks magazine-worthy to me. Can I ask where you found an aftermarket windshield?


----------



## g e o r g e D! (Nov 8, 2008)

aarron said:


> Hey George, love this thread and would really like to see your MK1. Looks magazine-worthy to me. Can I ask where you found an aftermarket windshield?


Maybe someday she will make it in PVW.. gotta finish the bay first. Thank you though! 

As for my windshield, I got it from Zach aka PUNCHTHEFISH on here.. he may have another one. That one actually cracked on me lol. I did find an OEM one 3 weeks ago randomly at a auto parts shop in far rockaway near me. Has so scratches and hazing, but no cracks. I am aways on the hunt for a NOS one, someday....

Also, I saw IRONTRAP posted up a thread and had a windshield for sale..


----------



## aarron (Aug 11, 2013)

That's a hoot. I have the RF fender I bought from Punch being delivered here tomorrow.


----------



## VWinston (Jul 25, 2006)

How have I missed this thread?

Great work George. Its good to see all the extra details and touches you have added. This thread has made my Sunday night :laugh::heart:


----------



## g e o r g e D! (Nov 8, 2008)

VWinston said:


> How have I missed this thread?
> 
> Great work George. Its good to see all the extra details and touches you have added. This thread has made my Sunday night :laugh::heart:


Thank you, glad I could help 

You know I have been following your scirocco build on flickr since I found it last year, love that thing!


----------



## g e o r g e D! (Nov 8, 2008)

Shot this right before leaving for the garage jobs meet last weekend 👍










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ziggirocco (Dec 13, 2010)

Cars looking sweet!! Don't be shy to post more pics inside and out!


----------



## g e o r g e D! (Nov 8, 2008)

ziggirocco said:


> Cars looking sweet!! Don't be shy to post more pics inside and out!


I don't think I have any more. Haven't looked to hard through picture threads, takes too long lol


----------



## mellbergVWfan (Jan 31, 2008)

I know your rears are pretty wide and you have the shortened beam so I'm not going to bother but what are the fronts specs. My 15x8 steelies are a little close to the coil so i need smaller tires to go lower. (But i also left the helper in which makes it even longer.) I have some skinny 14's waiting on tires and wobbles to mount as well. Gonna try small wheel slammage.


----------



## g e o r g e D! (Nov 8, 2008)

My fronts are 15x8 and right now I have a 5mm spacer so I clear the spring. I am getting smaller tires are well so I can get more stretch and add a thicker spacer in there. My helper spring is out but my fronts are all the way down. What series tire are you on? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## prom king (Aug 14, 2004)

g e o r g e D! said:


> My fronts are 15x8 and right now I have a 5mm spacer so I clear the spring. I am getting smaller tires are well so I can get more stretch and add a thicker spacer in there. My helper spring is out but my fronts are all the way down. What series tire are you on?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Why didn't you get ultra ultra lows? 
Or the Still Static version of ultra lows?

http://www.still-static.com/

:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## g e o r g e D! (Nov 8, 2008)

prom king said:


> Why didn't you get ultra ultra lows?
> Or the Still Static version of ultra lows?
> 
> http://www.still-static.com/
> ...


I did get the Ultralow 2s. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## prom king (Aug 14, 2004)

g e o r g e D! said:


> I did get the Ultralow 2s.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Did you check out this still static coils? They're designed for people like you! I think they'd love em, they're expensive but awesome from what I hear.


----------



## g e o r g e D! (Nov 8, 2008)

Was able to get some shots in this past week before the car goes into hibernation. Love this shot by Tek :heart:


----------



## aarron (Aug 11, 2013)

I think your car sits perfect as is, especially with that narrowed beam. Why mess with perfection?


----------



## g e o r g e D! (Nov 8, 2008)

aarron said:


> I think your car sits perfect as is, especially with that narrowed beam. Why mess with perfection?


It does. I'm just getting smaller tires for the fronts because they rub badly when I turn. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## aarron (Aug 11, 2013)

Understood.


----------



## aarron (Aug 11, 2013)

Understood. Sounded like you were going to a lower setup. This car definitely belongs in PVW.


----------



## g e o r g e D! (Nov 8, 2008)

aarron said:


> Understood. Sounded like you were going to a lower setup. This car definitely belongs in PVW.


Nah, I am happy how the H&R's ride. They are still breaking in also, only drove 1500km (932mi) on them. 

Maybe, just maybe next year the car will get a shoot for PVW. Don't want to get ahead of myself or anything. Thank you though!


----------



## ziggirocco (Dec 13, 2010)

Hey George 

I was looking over the thread and wanted to know3 things:

1 what did you do to your rear wheel well lips? Did you just shave them down, or roll them or what? In order to tuck your wheels like that, asides the shortening of the beam, you had to have moded the arches.

2 what shifter lever did you use, looks to me like a rabbit one since it is very straight, I assume you added a chrome sleeve of some sort over it.

3 did you do any upholstery in the trunk?


----------



## g e o r g e D! (Nov 8, 2008)

ziggirocco said:


> Hey George
> 
> I was looking over the thread and wanted to know3 things:
> 
> ...


I used a body hammer and a piece of wood to get the inner lips flush. 

For the shifter I heated up the scirocco shifter and bent it straight. The chrome is just a sleeve that slips over and screws on.

I had a wooden floor wrapped in leather for the trunk, but I may be having a wood floor made up around my spare.


----------



## ziggirocco (Dec 13, 2010)

Cool
Thanks for the info!


----------



## aarron (Aug 11, 2013)

g e o r g e D! said:


> Thanks bud :beer:
> 
> I can't wait to do the engine swap *cough cough* this winter and clean the bay up


Hey George, bringing this back for review. Anything happening on the engine swap/bay this winter? Enquiring minds want to know. :thumbup:


----------



## g e o r g e D! (Nov 8, 2008)

aarron said:


> Hey George, bringing this back for review. Anything happening on the engine swap/bay this winter? Enquiring minds want to know. :thumbup:


Sorry! Progress has been real slow. Just today I actually was able to get the car removed from my personal garage and brought to the shop. I got the motor pulled today and by this weekend the whole bay will be naked and I can start the work :heart: More updates will be coming from now on :wave:


















Here's an interior shot from H2Oi


----------



## aarron (Aug 11, 2013)

Ahhh, thanks, I needed that! It's 8 below this AM and that just warmed me up!


----------



## TooClutchVW (Apr 9, 2004)

what motor you putting in?


----------



## VWinston (Jul 25, 2006)

Time for the icing on the cake! :heart:


----------



## g e o r g e D! (Nov 8, 2008)

TooClutchVW said:


> what motor you putting in?


Not sure yet.



> Time for the icing on the cake!:heart:


 Just gotta finish it!


----------



## d-bot (Sep 6, 2004)

8v for sure


----------



## LubsDaDubs (Apr 6, 2004)

8v is the way, if it ever warms up here in the gwn i'll get off my ass and finish mine!
Love the work on this George, anticipating the final cut


----------



## prom king (Aug 14, 2004)

get it girlllll


----------



## g e o r g e D! (Nov 8, 2008)

I have thoughts on a 1.8t or 1.9tdi.. or even a 16v on carbs. If I kept the 8v I would want to carb it, but I'm not fond on how the stacks point towards the firewall. I am open to ideas, I am not stressing on it yet because there is still much work to be done before that stage. I went to put in some work tonight but my compressor wouldn't kick on, wasn't to psyched :thumbdown:


----------



## d-bot (Sep 6, 2004)

1.8t or TDi for sure. Both would be extremely fun in stock form :thumbup:


----------



## g e o r g e D! (Nov 8, 2008)

d-bot said:


> 1.8t or TDi for sure. Both would be extremely fun in stock form :thumbup:


Thats what I'm sayinnggg. I know 1.8t in mk1s are common nowadays.. but 1.9tdi aren't that much


----------



## tobiwonkonobi (Nov 18, 2002)

I would not do a 1.8t. There are quite a few of those. TDI is the way to go.economy and power:thumbup:


----------



## g e o r g e D! (Nov 8, 2008)

tobiwonkonobi said:


> I would not do a 1.8t. There are quite a few of those. TDI is the way to go.economy and power:thumbup:


Yep :thumbup:

Now i have to come across one when the time is right...


----------



## tobiwonkonobi (Nov 18, 2002)

I will keep a look out for you:beer:


----------



## g e o r g e D! (Nov 8, 2008)

tobiwonkonobi said:


> I will keep a look out for you:beer:


Thanks tobi 👍

After just seeing Matt's blue baby 8v picture it makes me want to keep mine 😁


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## g e o r g e D! (Nov 8, 2008)

Moving right along.. removed a bunch more sealer today and started to weld up where the heater box used to be. Removing some sealer in the passenger side strut corner I found a cancer spot.. ah! I cut that bad crap out and ready to weld in a new piece  Other than the spot in the rear driverside valence (beginning of thread) and what I found today that was all the cancer on the entire car, not bad at all. I'm far from done, but its coming along. The primer I threw on just so the raw metal wasn't sitting exposed. 


















































Lemme show some skin


----------



## ziggirocco (Dec 13, 2010)

Is it me or am I the only one that cannot see any of the pics?


----------



## d-bot (Sep 6, 2004)

ziggirocco said:


> Is it me or am I the only one that cannot see any of the pics?


they show up eventually, but yes I usually can't see them the first time around.


----------



## g e o r g e D! (Nov 8, 2008)

I see them.. can you guys still not see pictures?


----------



## California 16v (Jul 20, 2008)

g e o r g e D! said:


> I see them.. can you guys still not see pictures?


the ic:'s are there, just take awhile to show up 

Great progress in project George :thumbup:

Looking forward to seeing this S1 at a future H20


----------



## mellbergVWfan (Jan 31, 2008)

Pics show up right away for me. 

Nice progress! :thumbup:


----------



## g e o r g e D! (Nov 8, 2008)

Got some more work done on my bay yesterday. Removed the reenforcement around the brake booster (what a pain in the ass!) and some more grinding. Still got a bunch of holes to weld up! I am thinking about going the route of a bias pedal box, but don't know much about them. Well, hopefully we can all see these pictures.. I don't know why flickr is weird now.


----------



## aarron (Aug 11, 2013)

Lookin good. FYI, I never have any problems with your pics, keep 'em comin'.


----------



## d-bot (Sep 6, 2004)

I've had a bias pedal box. First advice is to get the proper size if MCs so braking feels normal. Also manual brakes aren't bad to use at all. Anything else you would like to know drop me a line. What kind were you thinking?


----------



## g e o r g e D! (Nov 8, 2008)

d-bot said:


> I've had a bias pedal box. First advice is to get the proper size if MCs so braking feels normal. Also manual brakes aren't bad to use at all. Anything else you would like to know drop me a line. What kind were you thinking?


I'm most likely going to get the wilwood bias brake box since I'm going with the wilwood 4 piston calipers up front. For the rear, I will probably just upgrade to stock mk4 rear calipers. 

Got some more bay work done.. welded up a couple holes and dug up a **** ton of plastic work. Whoever removed the raintray in this bay years ago, did a horrible job. Up top, where the indentation is on the left side (for the a/c I think?) was completely covered in plastic to make it look "smooth". Also, where the rain tray was connected to the firewall wasn't all removed. Instead, plastic was applied over the lip to cover everything. I totally removed all plastic is bay and got everything down to raw metal. Still have a bunch of welding to do, but it's slowly getting there. I hope to finish this thing by H2Oi.. Only time will tell!


----------



## California 16v (Jul 20, 2008)

g e o r g e D! said:


> Still have a bunch of welding to do, but it's slowly getting there. I hope to finish this thing by H2Oi.. Only time will tell!


:thumbup: Glad to see that you're making progress on this mk1 Scirocco ... the last time I saw this Scirocco was back in 2008 at H20 

I'm also in the process of getting a mk1 Scirocco ready for H20 this year  ... hopefully both of our Sciroccos will make the drive to H20 this year


----------



## upoo2 (Dec 7, 2005)

This reminds me a whole lot of what I just went through. Slightly more extensive on your end with the raintray shave but these photos look all too familiar. It's looking great so far!


----------



## g e o r g e D! (Nov 8, 2008)

Does anyone know if a o2a transmission will bolt onto a JH 8 valve block? Thinking of just keep my 8v but I don't want to cable clutch


----------



## mellbergVWfan (Jan 31, 2008)

g e o r g e D! said:


> Does anyone know if a o2a transmission will bolt onto a JH 8 valve block? Thinking of just keep my 8v but I don't want to cable clutch


Yeah it will. You'll need the G60 clutch and flywheel. There are shift rod conversions you can get to avoid dealing adapting the cable shift to the Mk1 chassis.


----------



## g e o r g e D! (Nov 8, 2008)

mellbergVWfan said:


> Yeah it will. You'll need the G60 clutch and flywheel. There are shift rod conversions you can get to avoid dealing adapting the cable shift to the Mk1 chassis.


Good to know. I have no idea what I'm doing yet. Money wise, I might just paint everything nice and keep the cable clutch. The bay might look alright with just the clutch cable and throttle cable coming through the firewall. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## prom king (Aug 14, 2004)

g e o r g e D! said:


> Good to know. I have no idea what I'm doing yet. Money wise, I might just paint everything nice and keep the cable clutch. The bay might look alright with just the clutch cable and throttle cable coming through the firewall.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Keep the clutch cable.
I like clutch cables easier than messing with slave cylinders and crap.


----------



## g e o r g e D! (Nov 8, 2008)

prom king said:


> Keep the clutch cable.
> I like clutch cables easier than messing with slave cylinders and crap.


What's up Joe.. yeah, I think I might. Looks like I am keeping the 8v also. The idea of keeping it "original" appeals to me. Everyone does motor swaps these days. I don't care if it's fast, so why swap out a great running motor. I'm just going to paint it, spruce it up some.. and carb it, definitely carbs  

So, today is the 40th anniversary of MK1 production I learned! I got some holes welded up in the bay, slowly coming along.. I'm hoping to have the bay in paint by May sometime. As always, H2Oi is the goal :laugh: 

This thread is dying!!! Bring it back!


----------



## Eurodubstance (Jun 24, 2013)

Very nice. I like the mix of mod with a hint of oem. Would love to make it to the east coast for some of your events.


----------



## prom king (Aug 14, 2004)

g e o r g e D! said:


> What's up Joe.. yeah, I think I might. Looks like I am keeping the 8v also. The idea of keeping it "original" appeals to me. Everyone does motor swaps these days. I don't care if it's fast, so why swap out a great running motor. I'm just going to paint it, spruce it up some.. and carb it, definitely carbs
> 
> So, today is the 40th anniversary of MK1 production I learned! I got some holes welded up in the bay, slowly coming along.. I'm hoping to have the bay in paint by May sometime. As always, H2Oi is the goal :laugh:
> 
> This thread is dying!!! Bring it back!


I'll help you with the carbs


----------



## aarron (Aug 11, 2013)

g e o r g e D! said:


> ... and carb it, definitely carbs


This will be interesting if it's anything like the rest of your car.


----------



## g e o r g e D! (Nov 8, 2008)

aarron said:


> This will be interesting if it's anything like the rest of your car.


It will be interesting for sure. I'm just hoping I can button it up by September. Progress has been slow 



> I'll help you with the carbs


----------



## g e o r g e D! (Nov 8, 2008)

Bay is getting closer. Welded up some more holes the other day. Tonight I stripped down my motor to get that ready for paint. Decided that the 8v is staying. Keeping is classic 😎 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## g e o r g e D! (Nov 8, 2008)

Got most of all the paint stripped off the motor and trans earlier. Going to try and get this in primer this weekend! 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Conejo Negro (Apr 3, 2007)

great build man. Where did you score the NOS fenders? want!!:banghead:


----------



## aarron (Aug 11, 2013)

What kind of carb set up are you thinking about?


----------



## g e o r g e D! (Nov 8, 2008)

Conejo ***** said:


> great build man. Where did you score the NOS fenders? want!!:banghead:


I actually found them on here in the parts forum



> What kind of carb set up are you thinking about?


Just bought some Weber DCOE 40s


----------



## aarron (Aug 11, 2013)

g e o r g e D! said:


> Just bought some Weber DCOE 40s


I don't know what it is about carbs. I guess they're just old school cool. Can't wait to see the build, George. :thumbup:


----------



## Jacob Matthew (Sep 27, 2009)

g e o r g e D! said:


> Just bought some Weber DCOE 40s


If possible, could you document as much of your carb build as possible? 

I've just bought DCOE 42s for my 1.6, and there's a real lack of information about carbs on these cars. Any little bit helps! :thumbup:


----------



## prom king (Aug 14, 2004)

Jacob Matthew said:


> If possible, could you document as much of your carb build as possible?
> 
> I've just bought DCOE 42s for my 1.6, and there's a real lack of information about carbs on these cars. Any little bit helps! :thumbup:


No there's not 

Go to the CARB section on here, and ask us anything.

All you need to do is establish a baseline, and then tune from there.

I suggest getting a book on carbs, you can really learn a lot.

I completely taught myself, and tuned my car, but then again I had a lot of experience with motorcycle and small engine carbs :thumbup:


----------



## g e o r g e D! (Nov 8, 2008)

aarron said:


> I don't know what it is about carbs. I guess they're just old school cool. Can't wait to see the build, George. :thumbup:


Thanks! I'm excited myself also, I need warm weather motivation and days like today didn't help 



> I suggest getting a book on carbs, you can really learn a lot.


What book did you get? I should definitely get a book.. I heard of easily running to rich and motors being blown


----------



## Jacob Matthew (Sep 27, 2009)

prom king said:


> No there's not
> 
> Go to the CARB section on here, and ask us anything.
> 
> ...


Okay, maybe not a 'lack of information' but a lot of information spread all over that section. (For instance, I keep seeing that you can use stock in tank pump, that you shouldn't, etc.)


----------



## LubsDaDubs (Apr 6, 2004)

Spring is here, any new news?


----------



## onurB (Nov 4, 2010)

g e o r g e D! said:


> What book did you get? I should definitely get a book.. I heard of easily running to rich and motors being blown


Get that one, lots of usefull information, kinda the «Bentley» of dcoe/dhla carbs.










http://www.ebay.com/itm/HOW-TO-BUIL...495?pt=US_Nonfiction_Book&hash=item2c7ce5616f

http://www.veloce.co.uk/shop/produc...&prod_group=Performance Tuning & Modification


----------



## prom king (Aug 14, 2004)

onurB said:


> Get that one, lots of usefull information, kinda the «Bentley» of dcoe/dhla carbs.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes, I have it if you would like to borrow it


----------



## g e o r g e D! (Nov 8, 2008)

LubsDaDubs said:


> Spring is here, any new news?


I just posted on Winston's thread and saw you checked in there also ☺

Some progress today.. Grinded all the indents in the frame rails and strut towers smooth and smoothed the factory welds. I got the trans and block in prime also. I am aiming to have the bay sprayed by the end of May. 



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## g e o r g e D! (Nov 8, 2008)

prom king said:


> Yes, I have it if you would like to borrow it


That would be great.. Maybe you can bring it to staggered on Sunday ?! 😃


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LubsDaDubs (Apr 6, 2004)

All news is good news:thumbup:, im getting set for a whirlwind project month, three cars 2 motor swaps and potentially 2 easy car flips lol


----------



## g e o r g e D! (Nov 8, 2008)

LubsDaDubs said:


> All news is good news:thumbup:, im getting set for a whirlwind project month, three cars 2 motor swaps and potentially 2 easy car flips lol


Sounds like you have your hands full!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## prom king (Aug 14, 2004)

g e o r g e D! said:


> That would be great.. Maybe you can bring it to staggered on Sunday ?! 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yeah send me a text on Saturday to remind me!

Block and Trans going bodycolor? 
:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## aarron (Aug 11, 2013)

prom king said:


> Block and Trans going bodycolor?
> :thumbup::thumbup:


:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## g e o r g e D! (Nov 8, 2008)

> Block and Trans going bodycolor?
> :thumbup::thumbup:


In doing an almond color. Going to try and match my wheels as close as possible. And the lightness will go well with the interior 👍



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## aarron (Aug 11, 2013)

g e o r g e D! said:


> In doing an almond color. Going to try and match my wheels as close as possible. And the lightness will go well with the interior 


Still :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup: (that car is t!ts regardless)


----------



## g e o r g e D! (Nov 8, 2008)

aarron said:


> Still :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup: (that car is t!ts regardless)


:heart:


----------



## LubsDaDubs (Apr 6, 2004)

g e o r g e D! said:


> In doing an almond color. Going to try and match my wheels as close as possible. And the lightness will go well with the interior 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That sounds very classy indeed, you should wire brush the head to give the engine bay a little bling.


----------



## g e o r g e D! (Nov 8, 2008)

LubsDaDubs said:


> That sounds very classy indeed, you should wire brush the head to give the engine bay a little bling.


I'm trying to score an old valve cover to spruce it up. The head I'm just going to clean up and leave oem, along with the water pump housing etc. Also, looking into getting a fancy alternator setup from AA engineering. And I'm doing custom cloth wires for my plugs 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## g e o r g e D! (Nov 8, 2008)

Just bought a g60 valve cover. That will work for now. I am going to get that powder coated to match my wheels, then go from that to get the exact color to paint my block/trans. 👍


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kingpin025 (Nov 13, 2011)

Very nice bro!


----------



## hasnfefr (Sep 26, 2002)

These could look nice if you can make them fit
http://www.vintagepartsusa.com/cata...ersal-Cloth-Wrapped-Spark-Plug-Kit---Vintage-


----------



## g e o r g e D! (Nov 8, 2008)

hasnfefr said:


> These could look nice if you can make them fit
> http://www.vintagepartsusa.com/cata...ersal-Cloth-Wrapped-Spark-Plug-Kit---Vintage-


Those are nice! I'm looking into where I can get them now. Thanks!


----------



## TooClutchVW (Apr 9, 2004)

G60 VC is clean, but you should try for a treuhaft or drake etc old school cover to go with the theme. Otherwise keep it up!!


----------



## g e o r g e D! (Nov 8, 2008)

TooClutchVW said:


> G60 VC is clean, but you should try for a treuhaft or drake etc old school cover to go with the theme. Otherwise keep it up!!


Agreed 👍. Figured I would get this in the meantime until I find a nice rare one 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## g e o r g e D! (Nov 8, 2008)

Got my transmission in a final coat of prime. Might give it a good sanding and hit it again.. Apparently I didn't let the prime harden long enough and it scratched when I laid it on its side. Tomorrow I plan on putting in more work on the bay, I want this in color by the end of this month!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## g e o r g e D! (Nov 8, 2008)

Got most of the holes welded up yesterday. Body work is next. Just sent out my g60 valve cover for powdercoat. Also.. Just scored a NOS grill for my euro front. Thanks to eurojettanut for the lookout 👍











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LubsDaDubs (Apr 6, 2004)

g e o r g e D! said:


> Got most of the holes welded up yesterday. Body work is next. Just sent out my g60 valve cover for powdercoat. Also.. Just scored a NOS grill for my euro front. Thanks to eurojettanut for the lookout 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Darn good looking work. quick q are you rerouting the harness??


----------



## g e o r g e D! (Nov 8, 2008)

LubsDaDubs said:


> Darn good looking work. quick q are you rerouting the harness??


Yup.. I did a harness tuck last year.. Butttt didn't turn out so well for me.. After a month wires melted and none of my lights would work. I need to buy another harness and have it extended because this one is toast! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## g e o r g e D! (Nov 8, 2008)

Got the wheel bearings removed and cleaned up the knuckles/brake shields. Sprayed them in the booth flat black. Was thinking about chroming them.. But I would never see them anyway lol. Still toying with the idea..











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## aarron (Aug 11, 2013)

Can't wait to see your carb set up. :thumbup:


----------



## g e o r g e D! (Nov 8, 2008)

aarron said:


> Can't wait to see your carb set up. :thumbup:


Here's a teaser . I need a manifold.. I'm currently in the search. 

My NOS euro grille showed up the other day, so happy about this. Chrome is near perfect ❤ 



























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LubsDaDubs (Apr 6, 2004)

g e o r g e D! said:


> Here's a teaser .
> 
> My NOS euro grille showed up the other day, so happy about this. Chrome is near perfect ❤


Giggety:heart:


----------



## aarron (Aug 11, 2013)

g e o r g e D! said:


> Here's a teaser .


:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## g e o r g e D! (Nov 8, 2008)

Some plastic work got done today! 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LubsDaDubs (Apr 6, 2004)

Smooooove


----------



## g e o r g e D! (Nov 8, 2008)

Well, I have put in around 5-6 hrs of sanding and still not done, close though! Today I did do my notches and closed up the 2 holes on each side. I wanted this bay in paint already!











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ziggirocco (Dec 13, 2010)

Ya, looking good, sometimes these things take time....


----------



## prom king (Aug 14, 2004)

Shaved bay
They said it would be fun

Now after all that, just wait when you hit a puddle lol when it's all done. :laugh:

I still have to get you the weber tuning manual.


----------



## g e o r g e D! (Nov 8, 2008)

ziggirocco said:


> Ya, looking good, sometimes these things take time....


Thanks! It's getting there. Underneath the car is next 😁 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## g e o r g e D! (Nov 8, 2008)

prom king said:


> Shaved bay
> They said it would be fun
> 
> Now after all that, just wait when you hit a puddle lol when it's all done. :laugh:
> ...


It is fun, sorta lol. Just looking forward to the finished product. Excited to put my motor back in all painted and shinny 😋 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## g e o r g e D! (Nov 8, 2008)

Little update my buddy nick just sent me! All your polishing and blasting needs use him! He's located in Staten Island. Head is almost fully polished <3 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LubsDaDubs (Apr 6, 2004)

That looks Purdy


----------



## foxygrandpa (Jun 2, 2012)

Very seldom do I find a build thread that I 100% agree with. This car is the tits. Love everything about it!
Keep it up!


----------



## g e o r g e D! (Nov 8, 2008)

foxygrandpa said:


> Very seldom do I find a build thread that I 100% agree with. This car is the tits. Love everything about it!
> Keep it up!


Thank you!


----------



## g e o r g e D! (Nov 8, 2008)

So I have around 50 hrs in this bay so far. Was able to get it in primer, doesn't look bad.. But it's not perfect. 

.. But this head 😍



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LubsDaDubs (Apr 6, 2004)

Are you going for stock colour in the engine bay, or lighter for contrast???
and that head is the tits


----------



## g e o r g e D! (Nov 8, 2008)

LubsDaDubs said:


> Are you going for stock colour in the engine bay, or lighter for contrast???
> and that head is the tits


Bay is being painted same as car. Block/trans and valve cover is going to be cream (same as my wheels) undecided about the booster. Either color match or cream, hmmmm.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ziggirocco (Dec 13, 2010)

I'd probably color match the booster and do the master cream.


----------



## g e o r g e D! (Nov 8, 2008)

ziggirocco said:


> I'd probably color match the booster and do the master cream.


Master will be chrome 😐


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## d-bot (Sep 6, 2004)

Brown booster.


----------



## g e o r g e D! (Nov 8, 2008)

d-bot said:


> Brown booster.


Yeah. Most likely leaning towards the color match. I'm excited to start putting this puzzle back together 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## g e o r g e D! (Nov 8, 2008)

Picked up my motor today. Head, block off plate and cam gear have been fully polished. Inside the head is super clean! 28k on it and looks like it was just rebuilt. Now, should I keep the 270 cam, or get one a little more aggressive? 



























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## aarron (Aug 11, 2013)

Man, I can't wait to see that shiny head with those carbs mounted. How cool will that be?


----------



## g e o r g e D! (Nov 8, 2008)

aarron said:


> Man, I can't wait to see that shiny head with those carbs mounted. How cool will that be?


I knowww.. I'm excited to get my valve cover back this week! Today I cleaned up the actual gear and polished it up a bit. I also got new hardware. 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mellbergVWfan (Jan 31, 2008)

Have you put any clear coat on the head? It looks amazing but I'd be worried about try to keep it looking nice. I know with polished wheels you have to redo it every once in a while.


----------



## g e o r g e D! (Nov 8, 2008)

I was thinking about spraying clear on it when I spray the block. But I'm not really sure how that is going to cure on there. I feel it will just flake off especially with the heat 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## g e o r g e D! (Nov 8, 2008)

Finally got my valve cover back! I got some fresh hardware and bolted it on the head tonight. Also, now have a reason to use the r8 oil cap I bought last year  things are moving along..



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mellbergVWfan (Jan 31, 2008)

Money. :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## aarron (Aug 11, 2013)

Carbs! I'm dyin to see carbs on that thing! Valve cover is very cool BTW


----------



## g e o r g e D! (Nov 8, 2008)

aarron said:


> Carbs! I'm dyin to see carbs on that thing! Valve cover is very cool BTW


Thanks guys!

I still need to source a manifold for the carbs 😩


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## g e o r g e D! (Nov 8, 2008)

So I've put around 7-8 hrs into the bay this week so far. Was able to shoot it in primer for the second time. Still some spots to smooth out, but it's very close to paint! There is so much detail in these bays it's insane. It will all be worth it in the end though. 



























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## njheavyweight (Apr 14, 2011)

*block*

Car looks great, I like the valve cover, One thing to not that most people don't consider, vw chose to not paint the blocks because they knew it would change the way heat was dispersed away from the engine... The block was and is a heat sink, meaning it has a way of deflecting heat .. I know must show cars paint the blocks, and it does look 200 times better, I guess it depends how hard you want to run the car, and how good your stock cooling system works. Some guys that race them say it makes a huge diff, some guys say its marginal not painting them.. I guess the only way to tell is to use a thermal temp gun and shoot it on the block after a 15-20 minute idle, prior to painting, then do the same test after painting.. just an idea.. I don't think many guys think of block paint sealing in the engine heat... I wish I had saved the article, it was written by guys that designed for karmann, and worked on the original rocco and vw builds..


----------



## hasnfefr (Sep 26, 2002)

All stock blocks I have seen are painted black. Go figure.


----------



## 20v_boost (Jan 29, 2002)

Awesome work, but why did you remove the brake reinforcement from the firewall?

-Alex


----------



## g e o r g e D! (Nov 8, 2008)

20v_boost said:


> Awesome work, but why did you remove the brake reinforcement from the firewall?
> 
> -Alex


Because it looks horrible and is not needed. There was also rust starting to corrode, so good thing I removed it. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## g e o r g e D! (Nov 8, 2008)

hasnfefr said:


> All stock blocks I have seen are painted black. Go figure.


You're right. From factory they are black, buts it not paint. And I don't see any problems happening with a painted block/trans. Worst that will happen is the paint will not be able to handle the heat and flake off. Butttt I don't think that will happen. I'm going to use a high temp base and special clear on it. 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 20v_boost (Jan 29, 2002)

g e o r g e D! said:


> Because it looks horrible and is not needed. There was also rust starting to corrode, so good thing I removed it.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Aren't you worried about the pedal feeling like mush since the whole firewall will be flexing more? Or is it not that notable on A1's? I've wanted mine gone too, but was always concerned about the pedal feel.

-Alex


----------



## g e o r g e D! (Nov 8, 2008)

The pedal will not feel like mush.. This isn't something new, it's done all the time.


----------



## d-bot (Sep 6, 2004)

When going to manual brakes, or for mk1s (rabbits) that have manual brakes usually there is a curved bracket that attaches from the firewall behind the MC to the chassis leg. 
But sounds like you will have a booster.


----------



## g e o r g e D! (Nov 8, 2008)

d-bot said:


> When going to manual brakes, or for mk1s (rabbits) that have manual brakes usually there is a curved bracket that attaches from the firewall behind the MC to the chassis leg.
> But sounds like you will have a booster.


Correct. I am keeping the booster. I want to feel the stopping power of the wilwoods


----------



## g e o r g e D! (Nov 8, 2008)

Got a present in the mail today  I installed the door handles today and greased all the moving parts in the locks etc. Also, got my hands on some chrome door pull bezels from a square back. Excited about the headrests as well, way better look than the normal ones IMO. 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## d-bot (Sep 6, 2004)

Boom! Lookin good


----------



## ziggirocco (Dec 13, 2010)

Very nice as always! What head rests are those? Nice work on the arm rest recovering!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## g e o r g e D! (Nov 8, 2008)

> Boom! Lookin good





ziggirocco said:


> Very nice as always! What head rests are those? Nice work on the arm rest recovering!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Thanks! They are net headrests from recaros. I had the netting removed when upholstered. The arm rests did come out great! Wish I could say that about the rest of the interior


----------



## aarron (Aug 11, 2013)

g e o r g e D!;85946433.....Wish I could say that about the rest of the interior :rolleyes:[/QUOTE said:


> I dunno, looks pretty sweet from here!


----------



## g e o r g e D! (Nov 8, 2008)

aarron said:


> I dunno, looks pretty sweet from here!


 

Polished up my distributor. Other engine bits are in the process as well. I'm also thinking about adding this triple gauge and polishing this as well. It would match the polished spokes on my nardi wheel. What do you guys think? Kinda on the fence about it



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hasnfefr (Sep 26, 2002)

I think anodised black would look better. That is unless you can trim out the tach and speedo with a polished ring. It would tie it in better.


----------



## g e o r g e D! (Nov 8, 2008)

hasnfefr said:


> I think anodised black would look better. That is unless you can trim out the tach and speedo with a polished ring. It would tie it in better.


Yeah what I was thinking about also.. But I think I like the idea of the rings! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ziggirocco (Dec 13, 2010)

The interior looks great IMO. As for the gauge panel, first as always, where did you get it? Lol, I'm not sure I'm feeling the wood grain, I'd go black for all of it with maybe a vintage watch style guage faces for all of the gauges.

Something like this but not exactly....


----------



## g e o r g e D! (Nov 8, 2008)

ziggirocco said:


> The interior looks great IMO. As for the gauge panel, first as always, where did you get it? Lol, I'm not sure I'm feeling the wood grain, I'd go black for all of it with maybe a vintage watch style guage faces for all of the gauges.
> 
> Something like this but not exactly....


I bought that gauge panel yearssss ago for my r32. I never used it and just stashed it. That clock and volt gauge in that color would look nice in my center console. They are like the same as my wheels/motor lol


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## g e o r g e D! (Nov 8, 2008)

Installed my fuel injection port plugs that I had machined for the head. They fit and look perfect! This block and trans may be in color tomorrow...











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ziggirocco (Dec 13, 2010)

Looks cool, what injection are you using? Oem?


----------



## g e o r g e D! (Nov 8, 2008)

ziggirocco said:


> Looks cool, what injection are you using? Oem?


No injection... Weber carbs. Stock fuel pump with a fuel pressure regulator. And not mounting the regulator anywhere on my bay.


----------



## mellbergVWfan (Jan 31, 2008)

Just a tip, I don't know if your carbs are new or used but my friend bought a new set of Weber 40's for his 8v and he had lots of problems figuring out the jetting and tuning. It was only until they finally pulled the carbs again that they realized one of the ports was blocked from the factory. Its good to double check em before you bolt it on. What type of fuel pressure regulator are you using? I know some of them are kind inaccurate.


----------



## g e o r g e D! (Nov 8, 2008)

mellbergVWfan said:


> Just a tip, I don't know if your carbs are new or used but my friend bought a new set of Weber 40's for his 8v and he had lots of problems figuring out the jetting and tuning. It was only until they finally pulled the carbs again that they realized one of the ports was blocked from the factory. Its good to double check em before you bolt it on. What type of fuel pressure regulator are you using? I know some of them are kind inaccurate.


They were slightly used. They actual look really clean so I can believe that. Thanks for that tip, I'm sure I will have trouble figuring out as well. Probably have to get some help, but that's down the road.. hopefully not too far down though! And I have no idea for pressure regulator, haven't looked into them yet


----------



## prom king (Aug 14, 2004)

g e o r g e D! said:


> They were slightly used. They actual look really clean so I can believe that. Thanks for that tip, I'm sure I will have trouble figuring out as well. Probably have to get some help, but that's down the road.. hopefully not too far down though! And I have no idea for pressure regulator, haven't looked into them yet


You want a Holley (1-4) regulator, set at 3.5 <3


----------



## g e o r g e D! (Nov 8, 2008)

Thanks joe


----------



## g e o r g e D! (Nov 8, 2008)

Final prep work is done on block, trans, starter and distributor cap. Will be going in the booth for paint tomorrow! Very excited!











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hasnfefr (Sep 26, 2002)

It's like the night before x-mas.
Be careful on assembly to make sure you have bare metal from the block to the trans to the mount. I would even sand them and put nylox on the surfaces. Also same deal with u-joints pinch points for steering and wire from rack to body ground so your horn will work.


----------



## g e o r g e D! (Nov 8, 2008)

hasnfefr said:


> It's like the night before x-mas.
> Be careful on assembly to make sure you have bare metal from the block to the trans to the mount. I would even sand them and put nylox on the surfaces. Also same deal with u-joints pinch points for steering and wire from rack to body ground so your horn will work.


Yup. I still gotta get a horn, never had one before! 

Paint has been shot. In the booth baking right now, will post more pics up on Monday 



























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## g e o r g e D! (Nov 8, 2008)

Couldn't wait! It's like unwrapping a present you've been waiting for! 


















Enjoy 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## prom king (Aug 14, 2004)

Absolutely amazing.
Puts my car to shame


----------



## hasnfefr (Sep 26, 2002)

sweetness!


----------



## ziggirocco (Dec 13, 2010)

Super sexy!!


----------



## g e o r g e D! (Nov 8, 2008)

prom king said:


> Absolutely amazing.
> Puts my car to shame


Stop being so negative Joe! I feel like I have 2 build threads lol


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## g e o r g e D! (Nov 8, 2008)

hasnfefr said:


> sweetness!





ziggirocco said:


> Super sexy!!


️


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 81type53 (Jun 2, 2008)

*Carbs.*

When it comes time for your carb tuning LMK. Give me your engine specs and I'll get your jetting correct etc. Chris.


----------



## g e o r g e D! (Nov 8, 2008)

81type53 said:


> When it comes time for your carb tuning LMK. Give me your engine specs and I'll get your jetting correct etc. Chris.


That would a such big help! I sent a message your way 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## g e o r g e D! (Nov 8, 2008)

Some goodies arrived in the mail today from German auto parts. New water pump housing was one, I was going to bolt it up.. And then I decided I'm going to paint it cream. Along with that I am spraying my control arms and knuckles cream as well. I got everything ready in primer, hopefully will spray them tomorrow after work. I also got my cloth spark plug wires that worked out perfectly!! Well worth the long wait! 

Here's an idea...










Thinking about spraying the silver part of the starter black, any opinions?



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## d-bot (Sep 6, 2004)

Yes. Black. Looks good. Joe Z did the cloth wires on his Jetta coupe 16v. Great touch.


----------



## ziggirocco (Dec 13, 2010)

Looks great, never heard of the cloth cables, cool though.


----------



## mellbergVWfan (Jan 31, 2008)

Love the cloth wires. 

Agreed on spraying the metal to black. Or you could polish it.


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

g e o r g e D! said:


> Thinking about spraying the silver part of the starter black, any opinions?


I would say paint it black to match the other end of the starter. However with that said I will say it is one of those item you see when you look into a shaved bay and with a battery re-locate I found its the most visible place to see wires also :sly:

I dig the valve cover hardware! I mean along with everything else your doing :laugh:


----------



## aarron (Aug 11, 2013)

Just...wow. :beer::thumbup:


----------



## g e o r g e D! (Nov 8, 2008)

d-bot said:


> Yes. Black. Looks good. Joe Z did the cloth wires on his Jetta coupe 16v. Great touch.


That is where I originally got the idea from. It was a tan coupe, correct? That motor is now in a miami blue 77 rabbit if we are talking about the same person. 



> ziggirocco
> Looks great, never heard of the cloth cables, cool though.


Thanks, they are mostly used on vintage motorcycle builds, and old rat rods. I've only seen one in person though. 



> mellbergVWfan
> Love the cloth wires.
> 
> Agreed on spraying the metal to black. Or you could polish it.





> 85roccoZ400
> I would say paint it black to match the other end of the starter. However with that said I will say it is one of those item you see when you look into a shaved bay and with a battery re-locate I found its the most visible place to see wires also
> 
> I dig the valve cover hardware! I mean along with everything else your doing





> aarron
> Just...wow.


:laugh::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:

I wanted to polish it, but getting all in there is going to be a pain. Plus, I feel like I should have polished it first before paint. I might still do it, we'll see.


----------



## d-bot (Sep 6, 2004)

Yup, same car/motor.


----------



## g e o r g e D! (Nov 8, 2008)

Got some parts sprayed cream yesterday. Today I assembled the water pump housing and control arms, all have Ss Allen bolt hardware. Also got a new emblem that I threw on my hatch the other day. Slowly coming together!


----------



## mellbergVWfan (Jan 31, 2008)

Dat E-type tho. 

Can't wait to see all the parts put back on.


----------



## g e o r g e D! (Nov 8, 2008)

mellbergVWfan said:


> Dat E-type tho.
> 
> Can't wait to see all the parts put back on.


Good eye! 

Soon, soon enough.


----------



## ziggirocco (Dec 13, 2010)

Awesome as usual!


----------



## g e o r g e D! (Nov 8, 2008)

ziggirocco said:


> Awesome as usual!


 

This thread should no longer be "winter scirocco build" it has gone way past winter!


----------



## ziggirocco (Dec 13, 2010)

If you're anything kick me it will go into next winter! Lol, is it really ever done?


----------



## g e o r g e D! (Nov 8, 2008)

ziggirocco said:


> If you're anything kick me it will go into next winter! Lol, is it really ever done?


yes! done to the point where you are driving it! I just want to drive it :facepalm:


Sent from my macbook air for once!


----------



## g e o r g e D! (Nov 8, 2008)

Welded up the front rad support to cover all the holes in it. Kept the thread for the radiator mounts. Also, it strengthens the lower lip and looks way cleaner. Bay is almost ready for a final primer coat than spray. Once I get my mounts back, motor will be back in car. 


















A reminder


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

No front motor mount holes?


----------



## g e o r g e D! (Nov 8, 2008)

85roccoZ400 said:


> No front motor mount holes?


Oh ****. Forgot about that mount! I'll have to line it up and drill the holes out. Dammit!


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

Guess I'm glad I helped you out


----------



## g e o r g e D! (Nov 8, 2008)

85roccoZ400 said:


> Guess I'm glad I helped you out


Yep. Thanks for the good eye  

Soooo, these arrived today...


----------



## g e o r g e D! (Nov 8, 2008)

Scored a nos round headlight bezel, and stripped the other and painted to clean up the rounds. Brought out the TVs also to clean. Got the car rolled out of the garage and into the shop for final prep work than paint next week sometime


----------



## g e o r g e D! (Nov 8, 2008)

Guess no one is a fan huh


----------



## LubsDaDubs (Apr 6, 2004)

g e o r g e D! said:


> Guess no one is a fan huh


You couldnt be further from the truth.


----------



## hasnfefr (Sep 26, 2002)

I prefer the tv's. I'm hoarding 2 sets.


----------



## g e o r g e D! (Nov 8, 2008)

LubsDaDubs said:


> You couldnt be further from the truth.


:beer::beer:



> hasnfefr
> I prefer the tv's. I'm hoarding 2 sets.


I think I do as well.. but these yellow frechies will go nicely against the brown I feel. Switch it up every so often


----------



## LubsDaDubs (Apr 6, 2004)

Id have to go with one tv on the one side and the frenchies on the other just to frick with people


----------



## g e o r g e D! (Nov 8, 2008)

LubsDaDubs said:


> Id have to go with one tv on the one side and the frenchies on the other just to frick with people


And I'll make a custom grill to accommodate both


----------



## vwovw (Apr 2, 2004)

Very very interested in your amazing Scirocco. Just didn't want to clog up your thread with "sweet!" All the time. Keep up your fabulous work!!!! I watch daily.


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

g e o r g e D! said:


> Guess no one is a fan huh


Can't go wrong with either set of those headlights.


----------



## g e o r g e D! (Nov 8, 2008)

vwovw said:


> Very very interested in your amazing Scirocco. Just didn't want to clog up your thread with "sweet!" All the time. Keep up your fabulous work!!!! I watch daily.


Thanks so much!



85roccoZ400 said:


> Can't go wrong with either set of those headlights.


----------



## aarron (Aug 11, 2013)

85roccoZ400 said:


> Can't go wrong with either set of those headlights.


X2


----------



## g e o r g e D! (Nov 8, 2008)

️

So I am working the night shift for the next 3 days, which let's me work at the shop during the day.. Also means no sleep. I got the entire front end in final prime today, tomorrow will be lots of sanding and paint sometime by the end of the week!


----------



## g e o r g e D! (Nov 8, 2008)

Got the entire front end sanded down today ready for paint. Waiting on some 3M paintable undercoating so I can do my wheel wells tomorrow. So excited! 

Also, my camber plates arrived.. They don't fit how I would like them too. But I guess they will work.


----------



## aarron (Aug 11, 2013)

^ That's a big step and a lot of work. It'll look t!ts I'm sure. :beer::thumbup:

(I still can't wait to see the carbs on that polished head!)


----------



## hasnfefr (Sep 26, 2002)

turn them 180 for more camber?


----------



## g e o r g e D! (Nov 8, 2008)

hasnfefr said:


> turn them 180 for more camber?


I don't like how the plates don't come flush in the strut tower. I guess that's what I get for buying eBay camber plates


----------



## ziggirocco (Dec 13, 2010)

Sucks that there is a gap, but oil the bayous ready godparents t!


----------



## LubsDaDubs (Apr 6, 2004)

ziggirocco said:


> Sucks that there is a gap, but oil the bayous ready godparents t!


Say what?? 
I love your dedication to this car


----------



## ziggirocco (Dec 13, 2010)

ziggirocco said:


> Sucks that there is a gap, but oil the bayous ready godparents t!


No idea what happened here lol, auto correct must have gone nuts and I was rushing or something.


----------



## aarron (Aug 11, 2013)

ziggirocco said:


> No idea what happened here lol, auto correct must have gone nuts and I was rushing or something.


Thank God. Thought I was having a stroke or a flashback!


----------



## d-bot (Sep 6, 2004)

Side shot of the plates?


----------



## g e o r g e D! (Nov 8, 2008)

ziggirocco said:


> No idea what happened here lol, auto correct must have gone nuts and I was rushing or something.


I didn't quite know what was going on there either :laugh:



> d-bot
> Side shot of the plates?


I will get one tomorrow when I head to the shop. Wasn't able to go today, worked real late and super tired. They sit about a half on inch above the tower though.


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

Can't wait to see this bay in paint!


----------



## g e o r g e D! (Nov 8, 2008)

85roccoZ400 said:


> Can't wait to see this bay in paint!


Me either! Hopefully Saturday...

Sprayed my wells today, this 3M undercoating is amazing! Drys super hard and very durable. I can't wait to do my floors underneath. And it's meant to be painted over, so it will still be brown. 


























Here's that side shot of the camber plate..


----------



## hasnfefr (Sep 26, 2002)

I would think it would stick up higher, allowing for more suspension travel/low.
Weird.


----------



## g e o r g e D! (Nov 8, 2008)

hasnfefr said:


> I would think it would stick up higher, allowing for more suspension travel/low.
> Weird.


I know, I wish they did. I guess I'll find out how they sit with suspension soon


----------



## ziggirocco (Dec 13, 2010)

I can't wait to do this to my inner fender areas! Looking great, nice to see it done proper.


----------



## g e o r g e D! (Nov 8, 2008)

You wait right here, I will see you bright and early in the morning for paint


----------



## LubsDaDubs (Apr 6, 2004)

Ill be waiting opcorn:


----------



## 81type53 (Jun 2, 2008)

What a great build. Awesome attention to detail. Good stuff :thumbup:


----------



## d-bot (Sep 6, 2004)

g e o r g e D! said:


> Here's that side shot of the camber plate..


Make a rubber or plastic trim piece to visually slope the top hat to the strut tower lip or just polish it and no one will know. I think they look good.


----------



## g e o r g e D! (Nov 8, 2008)

d-bot said:


> Make a rubber or plastic trim piece to visually slope the top hat to the strut tower lip or just polish it and no one will know. I think they look good.


I am going to polish them.. I am thinking about getting about a 1/2" spacer made up so they will sit flush in the tower and also let more travel in the suspension. 

On other news, I'm just going to let's the pictures do the talking..

First base coat, still had some imperfections that were addressed. Bay still isn't 'perfect' but it will have to do. 





















































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LubsDaDubs (Apr 6, 2004)

Let me be the first to say  wowzers thats beautiful


----------



## 20v_boost (Jan 29, 2002)

Let me be the second. I love the way the front cross member came out. Can't wait to see the engine in there. Man I'm craving a rootbeer float right about now! :beer::beer:

-Alex


----------



## g e o r g e D! (Nov 8, 2008)

LubsDaDubs said:


> Let me be the first to say  wowzers thats beautiful





> 20v_boost
> Let me be the second. I love the way the front cross member came out. Can't wait to see the engine in there. Man I'm craving a rootbeer float right about now!
> 
> -Alex


Thanks guys! I want a root beer float now also! I am having some delicious ice cream though right now


----------



## g e o r g e D! (Nov 8, 2008)

Got my car on the lift today where it will be stationed for hopefully no more than a week. Stripped all the parts off then started wire wheeling spots on the floor. Found out my gas tank has a huge dent bashed in it, so I will be ordering a new one. I will be painting my rear beam as well as running new brake/fuel lines. Since I am working tomorrow night, during the day I plan to hopefully get the floor re sprayed in the undercoat. 










Hoover car!











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LubsDaDubs (Apr 6, 2004)

g e o r g e D! said:


> Got my car on the lift today where it will be stationed for hopefully no more than a week. Stripped all the parts off then started wire wheeling spots on the floor. Found out my gas tank has a huge dent bashed in it, so I will be ordering a new one. I will be painting my rear beam as well as running new brake/fuel lines. Since I am working tomorrow night, during the day I plan to hopefully get the floor re sprayed in the undercoat.
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Are you spraying over the factory undercoat or removing and redoing it? the only reason I ask is if the factory stuff is not broken cracked or coming of in any way it may be better to try just cleaning it. just my .02 

but beautiful work all the same.... I really need to dig into my dirty penny


----------



## g e o r g e D! (Nov 8, 2008)

LubsDaDubs said:


> Are you spraying over the factory undercoat or removing and redoing it? the only reason I ask is if the factory stuff is not broken cracked or coming of in any way it may be better to try just cleaning it. just my .02
> 
> but beautiful work all the same.... I really need to dig into my dirty penny


I am going to clean it then spray over it. Only the spots where it's damaged I am going to remove. It would be too much of a hassle to remove all of it! Plus, I know there's little to no rust so I'm not worried 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## aarron (Aug 11, 2013)

g e o r g e D! said:


> ....Plus, I know there's little to no rust so I'm not worried


Yeah, it's not like it's ever going to see salt again anyway! :laugh: Man, that thing is gonna be a beauty. Excellent work. :thumbup:


----------



## Neptuno (Jul 16, 2003)

wow, the cats meow!! Cat icon anyone??

Oh heck here is this!!


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

:thumbup: looks fantastic


----------



## d-bot (Sep 6, 2004)

Front cross member bolt holes?


----------



## g e o r g e D! (Nov 8, 2008)

d-bot said:


> Front cross member bolt holes?


I'm going to have to drill them out for the front mount when the motor is lined up. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LubsDaDubs (Apr 6, 2004)

g e o r g e D! said:


> I'm going to have to drill them out for the front mount when the motor is lined up.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Im thinking i have a schematic with measurements. Ill do some digging in my archives


----------



## ziggirocco (Dec 13, 2010)

Looking great!!


----------



## g e o r g e D! (Nov 8, 2008)

LubsDaDubs said:


> Im thinking i have a schematic with measurements. Ill do some digging in my archives


That would be much help! 

Well, today I am trying to straighten up my rails underneath for they look horrible. Did one so far, just going to lather some undercoating on it to hide imperfections. 



























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## g e o r g e D! (Nov 8, 2008)

Long day! I got the floor fully sprayed with the undercoat. No paint on top, the color is very light, almost like a cream. I am either going to leave it as is, spray it cream, or spray is brown. I think it looks good as is.. But I'm still undecided. Here are some pictures..










































Cheers 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

Great progress man!

I think you have come this far . . . The only option in my eyes is your spray it brown!

Throw some cream on the rear beam matching the front suspension components.


----------



## ziggirocco (Dec 13, 2010)

I.d have to agree !


----------



## LubsDaDubs (Apr 6, 2004)

85roccoZ400 said:


> Great progress man!
> 
> I think you have come this far . . . The only option in my eyes is your spray it brown!
> 
> Throw some cream on the rear beam matching the front suspension components.


^this


----------



## g e o r g e D! (Nov 8, 2008)

85roccoZ400 said:


> Great progress man!
> 
> I think you have come this far . . . The only option in my eyes is your spray it brown!
> 
> Throw some cream on the rear beam matching the front suspension components.


Yeahhh.. That's all getting cream already. My beam, gas filler neck and sway bar straps are getting blasted and powdered next week. 

I like how you can see the little bit of color from the side/rear of the car though! Decisions, decisions..


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## VWinston (Jul 25, 2006)

Strong work!!!:heart::beer::thumbup:


----------



## g e o r g e D! (Nov 8, 2008)

VWinston said:


> Strong work!!!:heart::beer::thumbup:


Cheers!! 

So I got some polished bits back from my buddy nick yesterday. I was able to make my wires, and I love them! And, I also scored a split chrome mirror.. Didn't even know these existed! 































































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 20v_boost (Jan 29, 2002)

It looks awesome. I think no oil will leak out of that engine purely out of respect. But I have a question. Where do the crankcase vapors go with the block breather plugged?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 20v_boost (Jan 29, 2002)

It looks awesome. I think no oil will leak out of that engine purely out of respect. But I have a question. Where do the crankcase vapors go with the block breather plugged?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## g e o r g e D! (Nov 8, 2008)

20v_boost said:


> It looks awesome. I think no oil will leak out of that engine purely out of respect. But I have a question. Where do the crankcase vapors go with the block breather plugged?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Honestly, it didn't leak much if not at all when I drove it. I have put around 7k on it, and the motor itself has around 31k on the full rebuild. Very great running little motor!! And that block off plate was on there already. Bolted on top of it was the fuel cis lines going in and out. Thats the block off plate you were talking about, correct?


----------



## 20v_boost (Jan 29, 2002)

I mean the plate next to where the oil filter flange goes. That's blocking the crankcase breather right? Did fuel lines go there?


----------



## g e o r g e D! (Nov 8, 2008)

20v_boost said:


> I mean the plate next to where the oil filter flange goes. That's blocking the crankcase breather right? Did fuel lines go there?


Fuel lines were mounted on top of that plate.


----------



## mellbergVWfan (Jan 31, 2008)

Did you flip the plates for caster adjustment instead?


----------



## g e o r g e D! (Nov 8, 2008)

Just bolted them up quick. Didn't even realize, would have obviously notice when I go to install them. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## g e o r g e D! (Nov 8, 2008)

I also threw my back out saturday night, to the point that I couldn't walk. And, I dropped a screw changing the mirror and chipped my door :facepalm:


----------



## hasnfefr (Sep 26, 2002)

20v_boost said:


> I mean the plate next to where the oil filter flange goes. That's blocking the crankcase breather right? Did fuel lines go there?


On the early motors that "plate" is the factory mounting point for the control pressure regulator. It needs to sense oil temp (in a round about way) that is the purpose of the plate and location. The crank case breather is achieved via the valve cover on the earlier motors.


----------



## aarron (Aug 11, 2013)

20v_boost said:


> It looks awesome. I think no oil will leak out of that engine purely out of respect.


x2. Well said.


----------



## 20v_boost (Jan 29, 2002)

hasnfefr said:


> On the early motors that "plate" is the factory mounting point for the control pressure regulator. It needs to sense oil temp (in a round about way) that is the purpose of the plate and location. The crank case breather is achieved via the valve cover on the earlier motors.


Thanks. That makes sense. I did a little research and did see that it was a sort of warm up fuel pressure regulator. Man, these guys went through a lot of trouble with CIS to get things to work under all conditions. With MS, it's a simple warm up table.

Glad to know the valve cover is vented.

Take care of your back man, some back problems can't ever be fixed right. Hope you're back on your feet soon.

-Alex


----------



## vwpat (Oct 25, 2000)

hasnfefr said:


> On the early motors that "plate" is the factory mounting point for the control pressure regulator. It needs to sense oil temp (in a round about way) that is the purpose of the plate and location. The crank case breather is achieved via the valve cover on the earlier motors.


On the early carbed cars that spot was where the mechanical fuel pump was mounted and I think that drive the location more than anything. On the a Euro 16V cars the WUR/CPR is mounted on the side of the head.


----------



## hasnfefr (Sep 26, 2002)

vwpat said:


> On the early carbed cars that spot was where the mechanical fuel pump was mounted and I think that drive the location more than anything. On the a Euro 16V cars the WUR/CPR is mounted on the side of the head.


Yup. Good call. I forgot about the mechanical fuel pumps as well. Interesting on the euro 16v cars, I have never seen one installed.


----------



## hasnfefr (Sep 26, 2002)

What alt set up are you going to run? The factory stuff or aba serp set up?


----------



## g e o r g e D! (Nov 8, 2008)

hasnfefr said:


> What alt set up are you going to run? The factory stuff or aba serp set up?


Serp belt setup.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vwovw (Apr 2, 2004)

I have the serpitine belt setup that INA sells. Which route of a serpent belt? I guess I could just wait and watch...


----------



## g e o r g e D! (Nov 8, 2008)

vwovw said:


> I have the serpitine belt setup that INA sells. Which route of a serpent belt? I guess I could just wait and watch...


I'm thinking about getting the 90a setup for eaaengineering. It's pricey, but it looks real nice. 

On a good note, my back is feeling a bit better. I was able to put in a few hours this morning at the shop and weld some plates on my floor rails. I welded some lug nuts on each side as well. My idea is that I'm going to get a custom skid plate made up from aluminum and bolt it up using those threads. Last year my exhaust got ripped off from a metal plate on the road, a skid plate there would protect the bottom of my headers and flex pipe. 




























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vwovw (Apr 2, 2004)

Good idea for skid plates. Yeah INA changed his name to EAA Engineering. I like my setup. Although mine kinda whines like a supercharger


----------



## 20v_boost (Jan 29, 2002)

vwovw said:


> mine kinda whines like a supercharger


It's gotta be a bad bearing. The belt can't make that noise.


Man I love those plates. Now you can jack up your car by there without crushing them! I've been wanting to do something like that for a while. If you'r gonna bolt a skid plate to those, maybe you can add some tubular structure on top of the sheet to stiffen things up a bit. (Not that you'd need it).

-Alex


----------



## ziggirocco (Dec 13, 2010)

Cool idea, even just the extra strength there is a good idea.


----------



## g e o r g e D! (Nov 8, 2008)

Finally came to a decision and I color matched my floor. Got this bed liner kit that SEM makes and you can add any color to it. Comes with a gun and you shoot it on and hardens super hard! I can finally start putting parts back on. Only decent pic I have (****ty lighting) 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hasnfefr (Sep 26, 2002)

What are you doing for the inside areas of the body/panels that you have welded? Like in the reinforcing tube and in the front support of the engine bay.


----------



## ziggirocco (Dec 13, 2010)

Love it! Might do the same.


----------



## aarron (Aug 11, 2013)

Looks great! SEM makes great stuff. All their sh!t is top quality. :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## g e o r g e D! (Nov 8, 2008)

hasnfefr said:


> What are you doing for the inside areas of the body/panels that you have welded? Like in the reinforcing tube and in the front support of the engine bay.


where?




> ziggirocco
> Love it! Might do the same.





> aarron
> Looks great! SEM makes great stuff. All their sh!t is top quality.


Very happy with the outcome!


----------



## g e o r g e D! (Nov 8, 2008)

Freshened up rear beam and tank shield 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hasnfefr (Sep 26, 2002)

g e o r g e D! said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


These spots for instance. Unless you get paint on the inside of the rail or tube it is now unprotected. Just like the front cross member that you plated in.
Ya gotta at least get bee wax in there. As much as eastwoods products bug me their spray can stuff with the tube wand thing on it isn't half bad. Especially if you bee wax over it.
You probably know all this just didn't understand what I was pointing out.


----------



## g e o r g e D! (Nov 8, 2008)

hasnfefr said:


> These spots for instance. Unless you get paint on the inside of the rail or tube it is now unprotected. Just like the front cross member that you plated in.
> Ya gotta at least get bee wax in there. As much as eastwoods products bug me their spray can stuff with the tube wand thing on it isn't half bad. Especially if you bee wax over it.
> You probably know all this just didn't understand what I was pointing out.


I shot some primer in there haha. That's about as far as the protection goes. She'll be alright 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hasnfefr (Sep 26, 2002)

I was just curious. Everyone had their own way of dealing with that kinda detail. Its good to compare notes so to speak.


----------



## rico_arg (Apr 28, 2006)

how did it missed this?


----------



## g e o r g e D! (Nov 8, 2008)

rico_arg said:


> how did it missed this?


No clue. I've been right here 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## g e o r g e D! (Nov 8, 2008)

Was able to get some time in at the shop today and got most my rear end bolted up. Freshened has tank, straps, all new hardware etc. I bought the IDF drop plates for the rear, I installed one on the left side and tomorrow I am going to see how my wheel fits in there. Car should be on all 4 wheels sometime this week! 




















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## g e o r g e D! (Nov 8, 2008)

Another day, another update. 

Finished up the other side and fit my rear wheels on. They sit better than they did before, and now I have 2 inches of more suspension travel. I am most likely going to get smaller tire so I will have no issues with even slightly rubbing. I also got the front end bolted somewhat together and will be able to throw wheels on and roll it tomorrow. 




















































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LubsDaDubs (Apr 6, 2004)

Drooooooool


----------



## aarron (Aug 11, 2013)

My Gawd that's too cool! :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## ziggirocco (Dec 13, 2010)

Looking sexy as hell! Makes me feel Lima a slacker! 

Looks like the rear wheel arches are thinner or shaved or something, can you take a pic and let me know what you did there, I need to fix my arches and wanted to reduce the lip.


----------



## g e o r g e D! (Nov 8, 2008)

ziggirocco said:


> Looking sexy as hell! Makes me feel Lima a slacker!
> 
> Looks like the rear wheel arches are thinner or shaved or something, can you take a pic and let me know what you did there, I need to fix my arches and wanted to reduce the lip.


Took. Decent size hammer and a block of wood to that sh!t. Made it flush against the lip 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

:thumbup: looking great


----------



## g e o r g e D! (Nov 8, 2008)

85roccoZ400 said:


> :thumbup: looking great




I washed her yesterday ️



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ziggirocco (Dec 13, 2010)

Well.....it's about time!


----------



## aarron (Aug 11, 2013)

I'm diggin' those headlight too. Really looks good with that paint color. :thumbup:


----------



## hasnfefr (Sep 26, 2002)

I would like to see what the t.v. headlights look the same color of yellow on the car.


----------



## g e o r g e D! (Nov 8, 2008)

ziggirocco said:


> Well.....it's about time!


I know!



aarron said:


> I'm diggin' those headlight too. Really looks good with that paint color. :thumbup:


Me too. Reason I couldn't pass them up when I saw them. 



hasnfefr said:


> I would like to see what the t.v. headlights look the same color of yellow on the car.


Yeah, that might look good. There is a set on eBay right now.. Oem hella with a yellow tint inside. Looks cool. But I'm so broke!

Soooo today, I got my BFI mounts and started bolting up some chrome bits on my motor and trans. I changed the rear main seal and gasket. Also, I realized my clutch had seen better days. I'm going to run it until I purchase a whole brand new kit down the road. I figure it can hold up for another few thousand miles 



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## d-bot (Sep 6, 2004)

Driveline looks great! Don't forget those front a-arm bolts. those could fall out pretty easy and ruin all that body work effort!


----------



## g e o r g e D! (Nov 8, 2008)

d-bot said:


> Driveline looks great! Don't forget those front a-arm bolts. those could fall out pretty easy and ruin all that body work effort!


Good eye  there are bolts in there now lol

Little bolting up tonight. Found more things I need to get chromed and whatnot. Sometimes I try to be artsy...











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hasnfefr (Sep 26, 2002)

Lol, that's awesome. It looks like it's quietly sneaking up on it.
Look'n good:beer:


----------



## LubsDaDubs (Apr 6, 2004)

New level


----------



## Neptuno (Jul 16, 2003)

LubsDaDubs said:


> New level


X2. There are some great build threads on this forum as of late!!


----------



## mellbergVWfan (Jan 31, 2008)

I know where you can get a Chromed oil pan for $50. 

:thumbup:


----------



## aarron (Aug 11, 2013)

I smell a feature in PVW.


----------



## ziggirocco (Dec 13, 2010)

I'm loving the colours here, couldn't do it any better IMO!
Keep it up!


----------



## g e o r g e D! (Nov 8, 2008)

hasnfefr said:


> Lol, that's awesome. It looks like it's quietly sneaking up on it.
> Look'n good:beer:





LubsDaDubs said:


> New level





Neptuno said:


> X2. There are some great build threads on this forum as of late!!


Cheers! 



mellbergVWfan said:


> I know where you can get a Chromed oil pan for $50.
> 
> :thumbup:


Hmm. This one is a slam pan though. It's gunna be taking a beating lol



aarron said:


> I smell a feature in PVW.






ziggirocco said:


> I'm loving the colours here, couldn't do it any better IMO!
> Keep it up!


Thank you! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 81type53 (Jun 2, 2008)

g e o r g e D! said:


> I washed her yesterday ️
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So Sick! Super attention to detail.:thumbup:


----------



## g e o r g e D! (Nov 8, 2008)

Cheers!

So a few days ago a package arrived from Bil with some early stalks and stickers to my surprise! Thanks again Bil

Today I was finally able to get my steering rack assembled and installed it. New poly bushings and chrome clamps. Still want to get the flipped tie rod ends. But, slowly coming along. 




























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hasnfefr (Sep 26, 2002)

Does your horn need the ground wire from the rack to the body to work?


----------



## 20v_boost (Jan 29, 2002)

Is that what that ground wire is for? Holy cow I thought it was just to ward off ground gremlins. Good to know. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ziggirocco (Dec 13, 2010)

Yup, grounds, groundy...ground ground.... Abg: always be grounding!
With these cars you can live or die by the grounds, the one on the rack for the horn is no exception.
Car is really looking amazing!
Makes me want to tear mine apart!
Keep it up.


----------



## d-bot (Sep 6, 2004)

Amazing info! I always installed that ground but never knew it was for the horn!


----------



## LubsDaDubs (Apr 6, 2004)

yup that little wire has plagued many.

oh and welcome Aboard George


----------



## hasnfefr (Sep 26, 2002)

It sounds a little hokie, but you could attache a wire to one of the u joint bolts and give it enough slack to wrap around the column both ways. Not sure how long that would hold up but it should work and help keep things tidy.


----------



## ziggirocco (Dec 13, 2010)

Just use a nice braided ground strap, done!


----------



## g e o r g e D! (Nov 8, 2008)

LubsDaDubs said:


> yup that little wire has plagued many.
> 
> oh and welcome Aboard George


Thanks Bil 

Got the motor in today, with no scratches! That is all.



























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hasnfefr (Sep 26, 2002)

That looks sooo awesome.


----------



## 20v_boost (Jan 29, 2002)

F* yeah!


----------



## Neptuno (Jul 16, 2003)

Creme de la Creme!!!


----------



## LubsDaDubs (Apr 6, 2004)

I know you haven't driven on them yet, but how do you feel about the quality of the bfi stg 1 engine mounts and what are you using for the rear tranny mount??


----------



## ziggirocco (Dec 13, 2010)

Looking awesome!


----------



## g e o r g e D! (Nov 8, 2008)

Thanks everyone! :heart:



LubsDaDubs said:


> I know you haven't driven on them yet, but how do you feel about the quality of the bfi stg 1 engine mounts and what are you using for the rear tranny mount??


I've heard great reviews on them. My buddy has them on a vr6 in a mk1 rabbit. The rear is a BFI red poly mount.


----------



## LubsDaDubs (Apr 6, 2004)

g e o r g e D! said:


> Thanks everyone! :heart:
> 
> 
> 
> I've heard great reviews on them. My buddy has them on a vr6 in a mk1 rabbit. The rear is a BFI red poly mount.


Guess ill get a set on order


----------



## g e o r g e D! (Nov 8, 2008)

LubsDaDubs said:


> Guess ill get a set on order


Definitely would! 

Yesterday I installed my new steering column bearing and clamp provided by Freddy. Feels great! I also got some more chrome bits installed, the rear trans mount is stiff as a brick. Motor does not move at all, really don't think I will be needing that front mount! I will only know for sure when I get her running, but for now, I'm not drilling any holes! 



























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## d-bot (Sep 6, 2004)

This would look awesome with an early chromed 710 cap.


----------



## g e o r g e D! (Nov 8, 2008)

d-bot said:


> This would look awesome with an early chromed 710 cap.


I agree. I do like that r8 cap tho, but yeah an early cap would fit the criteria better 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## aarron (Aug 11, 2013)

g e o r g e D! said:


>


Did you find an intake yet? I can't wait to see those carbs on that motor in that bay! :laugh:


----------



## g e o r g e D! (Nov 8, 2008)

aarron said:


> Did you find an intake yet? I can't wait to see those carbs on that motor in that bay! :laugh:


I've decided to go itbs instead of the carbs 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LubsDaDubs (Apr 6, 2004)

g e o r g e D! said:


> Definitely would!
> 
> Yesterday I installed my new steering column bearing and clamp provided by Freddy. Feels great! I also got some more chrome bits installed, the rear trans mount is stiff as a brick. Motor does not move at all, really don't think I will be needing that front mount! I will only know for sure when I get her running, but for now, I'm not drilling any holes!


I'm sure you will add it when the time comes, depending on the tourque and power output from said creamy lump. I have seen the rear poly mounts shear under duress.

Still Damn Fine work though.:thumbup:


----------



## prom king (Aug 14, 2004)

LubsDaDubs said:


> I'm sure you will add it when the time comes, depending on the tourque and power output from said creamy lump. I have seen the rear poly mounts shear under duress.
> 
> Still Damn Fine work though.:thumbup:


Yeah me too, saw this happen to my friends Scirocco
Mk2 8v













I don't know what to say, all the attention to detail is amazing. It's an inspiration for me to step up my game


----------



## hasnfefr (Sep 26, 2002)

The stiffer you make that transmission mount the more of a buzz bomb they become inside. If you want something stiffer TT sells a bit harder durometer rubber ones that hold up well.


----------



## g e o r g e D! (Nov 8, 2008)

Not much of an update, but little things are being done everyday. Got my polished gauge bezel back and my oil filter flange. Thinking about chroming a oil filter (if that's possible) if not I can paint a few cream. 



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LubsDaDubs (Apr 6, 2004)

Oh my


----------



## hasnfefr (Sep 26, 2002)

I vote cream especially if you can print the bosch or mann or whatever label back on it in black. I'm not kidding, that would be way cool.


----------



## d-bot (Sep 6, 2004)

Just get a chrome sleeve to slip over it.


----------



## Eurodubstance (Jun 24, 2013)

Maybe a cover? Just find the rights size tubing in thin gage metal paint that and then it's removable and you can change it whenever just my thought when I saw this. Looks great love the polished head and spark plug wires


----------



## ziggirocco (Dec 13, 2010)

Weld it closed at the bottom and add a small magnet for it to hold into the filter, I've seen this type of thing done on old hot rods


----------



## subisan (Mar 30, 2009)

oh my god...glad I found this...this is awesome.

:heart::beer:


----------



## g e o r g e D! (Nov 8, 2008)

Finally got around on ordering axles. Ordered from partsgeek.com for $110, for both. They arrived in 2 days! So, after bolting them up, my right side notch is off. I'm pretty pissed about that. It doesn't hit, although it might on a bump. Left side is pretty perfect. Progress is slow these days, trying to catch up on bills and whatnot. 


















The not so good..


















Something about you...











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## d-bot (Sep 6, 2004)

Damn, but damn sexy.

:thumbup:


----------



## hasnfefr (Sep 26, 2002)

bummer


----------



## MK1_F00L (Nov 13, 2001)

Wow, now that just looks awesome. Now to get off my ass and finish my car


----------



## g e o r g e D! (Nov 8, 2008)

Not much of an update here. But I sold my h&r ultra low front coils. I am waiting to send payment for my still static coils over from the uk. They are modified bodies from h&r that are meant to keep a stockish ride quality while being slammed. I'm keeping my rears since I have about 3" of thread left being as low as I am. My buddy has them on his rabbit and he says the ride quality is similar to his stock mk6. Needless to say, I'm excited to get these on. 

But, I did buy this cool clock on eBay! 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 20v_boost (Jan 29, 2002)

Man, in the picture it looks like the driver's side axle is pointing backwards and the notch is actually in the right place. It's probably the picture, but is the wheel aligned in the wheel well? No bent A-arm or anything right? That's a bummer alright, but I bet you could weld in a fixed notch and spray that part of the frame in a day if you had time and wanted to.

-Alex


----------



## hasnfefr (Sep 26, 2002)

I'm in to find out about the modified h&r's. I would love something better than the racelands on the front of my truck.


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

Great work as always!

Looking back thru the thread and when looking at these pictures below



















The caster/camber plates orientation look different between sides ... Just a thought on something to check on the axles notch being off.


----------



## hasnfefr (Sep 26, 2002)

Wow! Good catch shaggy.


----------



## 20v_boost (Jan 29, 2002)

Ah ha! That would put the drivers side axle further back. Maybe the frame notch isn't that far off. 

-Alex


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## g e o r g e D! (Nov 8, 2008)

I wish it was that easy lol. I aligned them both as straight as I could by eye before installing the axles.


----------



## hasnfefr (Sep 26, 2002)




----------



## g e o r g e D! (Nov 8, 2008)

Custom coolant block off plate for my head. Very nicely made, even has a grove and an o-ring on the backside 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LubsDaDubs (Apr 6, 2004)

Veddy nice
Hope you are going to change out those nasty looking bellhousing bolts for some shiny


----------



## g e o r g e D! (Nov 8, 2008)

LubsDaDubs said:


> Veddy nice
> Hope you are going to change out those nasty looking bellhousing bolts for some shiny


Haha yes. Those will be polished over time. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## g e o r g e D! (Nov 8, 2008)

Should have taken a picture.. But I drilled out the 3 screws in the fuel neck and replaces them with ss tapered Allen bolts and nylon nits. Installed my new fuel neck sticker. Also got my 2 inch lips back and tires mounted. 



























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LubsDaDubs (Apr 6, 2004)

Holy kardashian butt flesh stretch batman


----------



## g e o r g e D! (Nov 8, 2008)

Some goodies arrived today. My Holley fuel pressure regulator, gauge and oil pressure gauge that will be mounted in my bay . Also got some parts back from powder, was able to reassemble my webers and alternator. Going to put Allen ss bolts on the webers and longer stacks. 




































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LubsDaDubs (Apr 6, 2004)

Damn G 

:thumbup:
opcorn:


----------



## sicrocc (Sep 5, 2010)

I thought you were changing to itbs.....??


----------



## g e o r g e D! (Nov 8, 2008)

sicrocc said:


> I thought you were changing to itbs.....??


Can't right now. Not in the budget 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## California 16v (Jul 20, 2008)

g e o r g e D! said:


>


:thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:

looking forward to seeing these on the engine


----------



## g e o r g e D! (Nov 8, 2008)

Polished up my early wiper stalks today, they fit in with the interior quite well. Thanks again the stalks Bil! 



























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LubsDaDubs (Apr 6, 2004)

g e o r g e D! said:


> Polished up my early wiper stalks today, they fit in with the interior quite well. Thanks again the stalks Bil!
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Glad they worked out for you:thumbup:


----------



## rico_arg (Apr 28, 2006)

LubsDaDubs said:


> Glad they worked out for you:thumbup:


they lock perfect in that car.


----------



## aarron (Aug 11, 2013)

g e o r g e D! said:


> Can't right now. Not in the budget
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


:beer::thumbup: I've been dying to see those carbs on that motor! This build is sooooo cool.


----------



## upoo2 (Dec 7, 2005)

interior looks awesome, especially those stalks. i can't get into that nrg hub adapter though... looks tacky compared to the classy look of everything else.


----------



## g e o r g e D! (Nov 8, 2008)

rico_arg said:


> they lock perfect in that car.


Thanks Rico ️



aarron said:


> :beer::thumbup: I've been dying to see those carbs on that motor! This build is sooooo cool.


Patience! 



upoo2 said:


> interior looks awesome, especially those stalks. i can't get into that nrg hub adapter though... looks tacky compared to the classy look of everything else.


Thanks. I love the quick release. I can easily run different wheels when I choose. I don't think it looks bad at all. I could polish it...



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hasnfefr (Sep 26, 2002)

One vote for polish.
:beer::thumbup:


----------



## LubsDaDubs (Apr 6, 2004)

i'd most likely leave it black, maybe paint over the nrg text but I think it ties together rather well in black.
I left mine in black but I don't have as much polished bling/trim inside either
just my .02:thumbup:


----------



## JayJay94 (Apr 2, 2014)

Can you put pictures here or private message me of your back arches? I saw that you hammered them in so im wondering how do they look, because i think i need to do that too


----------



## g e o r g e D! (Nov 8, 2008)

JayJay94 said:


> Can you put pictures here or private message me of your back arches? I saw that you hammered them in so im wondering how do they look, because i think i need to do that too


I can once I have my new rear tires I have to switch out. Should be soon. 

On other news, installed my new clutch cable and finally got my brake reservoir that I ordered over 2 months ago. Polished it up a bit, still needs a good once over. Just waiting on my new front struts, not much more to update right now!



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Neptuno (Jul 16, 2003)

If only I could. Supreme dude.


----------



## Eurodubstance (Jun 24, 2013)

All the shining bits! Man the cream brown and polish look great together.


----------



## aarron (Aug 11, 2013)

You know, to me, small bits like the acorn nuts on the MC really do make a difference in attention to details. Are you plating the prop valves as well? :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## g e o r g e D! (Nov 8, 2008)

Got my hands on a spare 020 trans! Internals are no good, but I just need the casing. Plan is to shave the case, strip it apart for powder coat. Then, remove my trans, switch my internals into the new casing with new hardware 

Started shaving the case tonight, here's 3 hours of progress so far 



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LubsDaDubs (Apr 6, 2004)

That sir is going to be another ott detail on a fine build as it is:thumbup:


----------



## d-bot (Sep 6, 2004)

May as well just chrome the case at this point


----------



## g e o r g e D! (Nov 8, 2008)

d-bot said:


> May as well just chrome the case at this point


You wanna pay?  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## d-bot (Sep 6, 2004)

g e o r g e D! said:


> You wanna pay?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


If you wanna pay for the rest of my parts!
I did a shaved and powdercoated trans and block in my last scirocco and it was so nice to clean and no chipping paint!


----------



## g e o r g e D! (Nov 8, 2008)

d-bot said:


> If you wanna pay for the rest of my parts!
> I did a shaved and powdercoated trans and block in my last scirocco and it was so nice to clean and no chipping paint!


Haha. True! 

Yeah, I dont even really want to chrome it. Powdercoating it is the way to go I think! Did you notice yours trans getting hotter because of the shaved case? Kind of crossed my mind the other day.


----------



## d-bot (Sep 6, 2004)

I think the heat increase from removing the fins is negligible. It's more for case structure and casting.


----------



## hasnfefr (Sep 26, 2002)

Powdercoat and chrome do a good job at keeping heat in.


----------



## 20v_boost (Jan 29, 2002)

How would anyone know? There's no way of measuring the temperature of the oil. I'm sure it's all based on nothing and it's probably fine. I've taken my 280 whp 16v turbo on 30 minute long road course sessions with the stock 020 with no problems. I'm sure a shaved and powder coated 020 will be fine on the street with a NA engine. Except it'll look a lot better than mine did. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hasnfefr (Sep 26, 2002)

Actually, there are lots of tests online that show scientific heat transfer measurements of painted, powder coated, and chromed parts. Very interesting actually. I agree that street stuff should not be a huge deal.


----------



## Eurodubstance (Jun 24, 2013)

Look at old air cooled motors. Stock black tins kept the motor a lot cooler than the chrome ones but didn't have the shine when you open the deck lid. I think each car that a person builds should be for there taste. And Mr D has great taste.


----------



## prom king (Aug 14, 2004)

d-bot said:


> I think the heat increase from removing the fins is negligible. It's more for case structure and casting.


Would you mind posting a picture of your trans?

Sorry I don't know what a shaved case looks like.


----------



## d-bot (Sep 6, 2004)

prom king said:


> Would you mind posting a picture of your trans?
> 
> Sorry I don't know what a shaved case looks like.


Shaved as in smoothing out the casting marks and any non-structural or unused bungs/bosses.
This was an 02J but you get the point. Pretty much what I assume George will be doing except in a color more appropriate to his build!
Some inspiration?! :beer:



















and the block if anyone is interested.
http://i87.photobucket.com/albums/k138/mtdbot/Scirocco/blockPCd.jpg


----------



## g e o r g e D! (Nov 8, 2008)

d-bot said:


> Shaved as in smoothing out the casting marks and any non-structural or unused bungs/bosses.
> This was an 02J but you get the point. Pretty much what I assume George will be doing except in a color more appropriate to his build!
> Some inspiration?! :beer:


Yup! Thats a very nice 02j housing!


----------



## aarron (Aug 11, 2013)

Jonesin' for an update. :sly:


----------



## g e o r g e D! (Nov 8, 2008)

aarron said:


> Jonesin' for an update. :sly:


Not much to update! Still waiting on my stillstatic struts up front. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## g e o r g e D! (Nov 8, 2008)

Okay. Here a little update for now. My NOS grille arrived the other day and I just installed it. Chrome stripe is almost perfect, so happy I came across this. 




















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LubsDaDubs (Apr 6, 2004)

Looks to be worth the wait:thumbup:


----------



## ziggirocco (Dec 13, 2010)

Sexy!


----------



## g e o r g e D! (Nov 8, 2008)

Over 3 months of waiting.. My coilovers finally arrived! 150mm strut bodies with a stiffer ratio spring rate. They go low. Pictured I have around an inch of thread left with helpers. Sorry for whoring 




































































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LubsDaDubs (Apr 6, 2004)

Oh my!


----------



## g e o r g e D! (Nov 8, 2008)

LubsDaDubs said:


> Oh my!


That was fast! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 88 SCIROCCO 16V (Jul 23, 2014)

I can't deal with this car, its too sick for me


----------



## d-bot (Sep 6, 2004)

Love it.


----------



## prom king (Aug 14, 2004)

:thumbup::thumbup:
Jealous of the coils


----------



## hasnfefr (Sep 26, 2002)

Looks awesome. How far is the pan off the ground?


----------



## aarron (Aug 11, 2013)

Very, very cool. :beer::thumbup:


----------



## g e o r g e D! (Nov 8, 2008)

Thanks fellas! 




hasnfefr said:


> Looks awesome. How far is the pan off the ground?


About 1.5" 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## g e o r g e D! (Nov 8, 2008)

I cut templets today for my fenders. Looks like I'll be spraying the fenders completely over and not just the tops. So happy I didn't sell my old fenders! 



























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## d-bot (Sep 6, 2004)

That will be so much cleaner.


----------



## LubsDaDubs (Apr 6, 2004)

I See what you did there


----------



## VWinston (Jul 25, 2006)

So much awesome:heart:

Sitting pretty! Do you get full lock?


----------



## mellbergVWfan (Jan 31, 2008)

g e o r g e D! said:


> Thanks fellas!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I need to know fender to ground measurement so I can know if I win or not. My oil pan was about 3/4" off but wasn't shorted or reinforced.


----------



## g e o r g e D! (Nov 8, 2008)

VWinston said:


> So much awesome:heart:
> 
> Sitting pretty! Do you get full lock?


Thanks Winston ️

Not sitting exactly how I want. But she's close. Full lock? Never heard that term haha




mellbergVWfan said:


> I need to know fender to ground measurement so I can know if I win or not. My oil pan was about 3/4" off but wasn't shorted or reinforced.


Well my pan is a shorty and reinforced. Best way to measure is from where the control arm bolts into. But Winston will definitely be one of the lowest here haha 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## d-bot (Sep 6, 2004)

g e o r g e D! said:


> Thanks Winston ️
> 
> Not sitting exactly how I want. But she's close. Full lock? Never heard that term haha
> 
> ...


Quit making us yanks look bad! He's talking about steering wheel lock to lock. 

And wish I could join you guys for the low challenge but mine is on air.


----------



## mellbergVWfan (Jan 31, 2008)

d-bot said:


> Quit making us yanks look bad! He's talking about steering wheel lock to lock.
> 
> And wish I could join you guys for the low challenge but mine is on air.


Low challenge is silly. I'm raising my car so I can drive it hard again. Air makes much more sense.


----------



## g e o r g e D! (Nov 8, 2008)

d-bot said:


> Quit making us yanks look bad! He's talking about steering wheel lock to lock.
> 
> And wish I could join you guys for the low challenge but mine is on air.


Lol. Yes then.




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ziggirocco (Dec 13, 2010)

Looking great as usual!


----------



## LubsDaDubs (Apr 6, 2004)

loving it
I cant get any lower than I currently am, the eurosport 4 point lower brace is now the lowest point on my car, its one of the reasons I sold my ats classics.


----------



## VWinston (Jul 25, 2006)

It doesn't mater if you're lower by an inch or a mm, lower is lower.:laugh:opcorn::thumbdown::heart:

It sits great considering it still has full lock! Any idea the size of your still static shock bodies?


----------



## g e o r g e D! (Nov 8, 2008)

VWinston said:


> It doesn't mater if you're lower by an inch or a mm, lower is lower.:laugh:opcorn::thumbdown::heart:
> 
> It sits great considering it still has full lock! Any idea the size of your still static shock bodies?


Haha. 

The bodies are 150mm. How about your tiny little guys? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## g e o r g e D! (Nov 8, 2008)

So a couple things have changed. I came across some BBS rs 033 a buddy was selling and had to have them. They look and fit so much better on the car, I'm very pleased. The rms are sold already, they are going on another mk1 scirocco 

I also swapped out my vent windows tonight for fixed ones. I don't feel like dealing with the knobs not holding. I also like how I see the dash through the glass now. That being said, I am most likely going to post up the vent windows for sale. 

Thanks to Joe, I bought a set of early strut mounts I will be using instead of my camber plates. I want to extra suspension travel and with the new wheels I don't need the extra amount of camber. 

Also, I cannot post any full shots of the car anymore 



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ziggirocco (Dec 13, 2010)

Looks great! I wish I could get my hands on a set of fixed windows, what a dumb latching system


----------



## LubsDaDubs (Apr 6, 2004)

Busy man:thumbup:


----------



## All Eyez on me (May 13, 2010)

ziggirocco said:


> Looks great! I wish I could get my hands on a set of fixed windows, what a dumb latching system


Unbelievable.....I would be happy to have the vented version. :banghead:

I also would be happy to have all the chrome trims around my windows...still searching for the half set...:banghead:


----------



## LubsDaDubs (Apr 6, 2004)

All Eyez on me said:


> Unbelievable.....I would be happy to have the vented version. :banghead:
> 
> I also would be happy to have all the chrome trims around my windows...still searching for the half set...:banghead:


Im pretty sure george might sell his vented windows


----------



## g e o r g e D! (Nov 8, 2008)

LubsDaDubs said:


> Im pretty sure george might sell his vented windows


Yup. They're posted in the classifieds right now. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ziggirocco (Dec 13, 2010)

Issue with vented are the crappy designed hinge and locks, they are just 2sided taped on. Incredible how this was able to go into production. A '72 Datsun my dad had had a better design.


----------



## g e o r g e D! (Nov 8, 2008)

ziggirocco said:


> Issue with vented are the crappy designed hinge and locks, they are just 2sided taped on. Incredible how this was able to go into production. A '72 Datsun my dad had had a better design.


I agree. My plan was to drill out the glass and replace with early bolt through hardware from a bug. But that's not happening anymore, I could use the cash for finishing this thing up 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ziggirocco (Dec 13, 2010)

Who can drill it?


----------



## g e o r g e D! (Nov 8, 2008)

ziggirocco said:


> Who can drill it?


With patience and the correct glass bits, you lol. Or if you trust a glass place maybe. With diamond cut bits very slow with no pressure would be my guess. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hasnfefr (Sep 26, 2002)

I think its tempered so you cant drill.


----------



## prom king (Aug 14, 2004)

:thumbup::thumbup:

Now I will has kamber platez


----------



## g e o r g e D! (Nov 8, 2008)

prom king said:


> :thumbup::thumbup:
> 
> Now I will has kamber platez


/______\ all the kamberz


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## g e o r g e D! (Nov 8, 2008)

I hated how the studs looked coming out of the firewall I bolt up the booster bracket, so I got rid of them. Removed the pedal assembly and cut/drilled the studs out. Replaced with some chrome Allen bolts, much cleaner. 










Oh, I also sold my seats today 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ziggirocco (Dec 13, 2010)

I loved those seats!


----------



## CasuallyWreckless (Aug 27, 2007)

Nice touch on the booster bracket :thumbup:


----------



## aarron (Aug 11, 2013)

Love seeing the progress. But I have to ask, what is that red wagon sitting next to your Roc? Is it a Morris? Hillman?


----------



## g e o r g e D! (Nov 8, 2008)

aarron said:


> Love seeing the progress. But I have to ask, what is that red wagon sitting next to your Roc? Is it a Morris? Hillman?


Its an early 60s fiat mini truck thing lol


----------



## LubsDaDubs (Apr 6, 2004)

And ready for the next chapter!! ic:


----------



## g e o r g e D! (Nov 8, 2008)

LubsDaDubs said:


> And ready for the next chapter!! ic:


Could be a part out.... 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LubsDaDubs (Apr 6, 2004)

g e o r g e D! said:


> Could be a part out....
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Too early for april fools day pranks !:facepalm:


----------



## VWinston (Jul 25, 2006)

g e o r g e D! said:


> Could be a part out....
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Please don't!!

I felt very much the same last week with mine!:banghead:


----------



## g e o r g e D! (Nov 8, 2008)

VWinston said:


> Please don't!!
> 
> I felt very much the same last week with mine!:banghead:


You better not Winston! I can't wait to see your car in person one day!

So progress has been slow, still waiting on chrome bits and such. Being dropped off at a shop for fabrication work in a couple weeks. It's getting close! 

So one month ago I paid some money for seats, and today they finally arrived. I am beyond stoked on these. Like sitting on clouds of heaven! I ship them out to get re trimmed soon. Anyways, enjoy..


























Me in excitement 










Oh, and my mats and kick panels are done!










Today was a good day. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LubsDaDubs (Apr 6, 2004)

Excited to see the seats when finished :thumbup:


----------



## mellbergVWfan (Jan 31, 2008)

Personally I dont think A8's work in a Mk1. Especially one with the early trims and stuff, maybe if you were all racecar build. But still excited to see the final product. :thumbup:


----------



## g e o r g e D! (Nov 8, 2008)

mellbergVWfan said:


> Personally I dont think A8's work in a Mk1. Especially one with the early trims and stuff, maybe if you were all racecar build. But still excited to see the final product. :thumbup:


The idea of that went through my head, but then I sat in them and my whole perspective changed. These are, without a doubt, the best seats I've ever sat in. I'll make them work 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## d-bot (Sep 6, 2004)

mellbergVWfan said:


> Personally I dont think A8's work in a Mk1. Especially one with the early trims and stuff, maybe if you were all racecar build. But still excited to see the final product. :thumbup:


X2. You should ship these back to the PNW after you have Loves retrim them in black leather so I can use them in my Corrado. Thx!


----------



## g e o r g e D! (Nov 8, 2008)

d-bot said:


> X2. You should ship these back to the PNW after you have Loves retrim them in black leather so I can use them in my Corrado. Thx!


Ok fine 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LubsDaDubs (Apr 6, 2004)

d-bot said:


> X2. You should ship these back to the PNW after you have Loves retrim them in black leather so I can use them in my Corrado. Thx!


Corrados Are not deserving of such fine seating arrangements Mr. Denner


----------



## d-bot (Sep 6, 2004)

LubsDaDubs said:


> Corrados Are not deserving of such fine seating arrangements Mr. Denner


The Corrado is the best suited car based on the generation of the A8 seat! George, these are awesome. Nice choice.


----------



## ziggirocco (Dec 13, 2010)

Sorry but what car are these from exactly?? They are super duper! Loves them recaros!


----------



## g e o r g e D! (Nov 8, 2008)

d-bot said:


> The Corrado is the best suited car based on the generation of the A8 seat! George, these are awesome. Nice choice.


Yea, these would fit a corrado better based on year and size. Thank you, I just hope I can make them work with my car! If there is a will theres a way, right?



ziggirocco said:


> Sorry but what car are these from exactly?? They are super duper! Loves them recaros!


I believe they came in some model Porsches (correct me if I'm wrong) not many though, seeing how rare these things are becoming.


----------



## d-bot (Sep 6, 2004)

Hi George. Seats have yet to arrive and I'm starting to worry. Please provide tracking number or personal delivery is acceptable.


----------



## g e o r g e D! (Nov 8, 2008)

d-bot said:


> Hi George. Seats have yet to arrive and I'm starting to worry. Please provide tracking number or personal delivery is acceptable.


Sorry for the delay. I will look into it with ups. If they got lost you will have to file a claim with them 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dubmax (Dec 1, 2004)

OMG this scirocco is awesome, and those A8 seats will looks perfect for this kind of project, congratulations. :thumbup:


----------



## g e o r g e D! (Nov 8, 2008)

dubmax said:


> OMG this scirocco is awesome, and those A8 seats will looks perfect for this kind of project, congratulations. :thumbup:


Hey, thank you bud! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LubsDaDubs (Apr 6, 2004)




----------



## LubsDaDubs (Apr 6, 2004)

IS IT DONE YET??









:beer:opcorn:


----------



## hasnfefr (Sep 26, 2002)

Ha ha ha ha,
someones wound up today, but I second that.
Never enough time, though.


----------



## LubsDaDubs (Apr 6, 2004)

hasnfefr said:


> Ha ha ha ha,
> someones wound up today, but I second that.
> Never enough time, though.


Slow day at work and too much Sugar:thumbup:


----------



## d-bot (Sep 6, 2004)

Too many holes in feet to finish.


----------



## g e o r g e D! (Nov 8, 2008)

d-bot said:


> Too many holes in feet to finish.




Don't worry guys she'll be running in a few months. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## d-bot (Sep 6, 2004)




----------



## g e o r g e D! (Nov 8, 2008)

Some big things happening this week. Yesterday I stopped by the shop to reinstall the valve cover and raise up the coils and throw the stockers on, now she's ready for transport come Saturday. Also, my chrome batch is finally done so I'll have more parts to bolt up! Few weeks ago I also bought another nardi wheel, this one is getting trimmed with my seats to match the interior. 


































Also built this in the last few days! #miniliving 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## All Eyez on me (May 13, 2010)

This sir, is one of my favourite building threads here. :thumbup:

You´re doing a amazing job and the car & the engine looks absolutely outstanding!!! :beer::thumbup:


----------



## ziggirocco (Dec 13, 2010)

X2


----------



## g e o r g e D! (Nov 8, 2008)

All Eyez on me said:


> This sir, is one of my favourite building threads here. :thumbup:
> 
> You´re doing a amazing job and the car & the engine looks absolutely outstanding!!! :beer::thumbup:





ziggirocco said:


> X2


Well damn. Thanks fellas! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## g e o r g e D! (Nov 8, 2008)

So this past weekend things happened. My friend Joe here was kind enough to get up out of bed early am and drive into Brooklyn to scoop up the scirocco. Everything went pretty damn smooth and the car arrived safely at a shop in Nassau where some fabrication work is getting done. It's been exactly 1 year 5 months and 4 days since I've driven this car, and I can't wait to turn that key again.. Very soon!! 










Put the alt back together, and valve cover on, along with the other chrome bits I didn't get a chance to snap pics of.



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ziggirocco (Dec 13, 2010)

Wow! Nice!


----------



## LubsDaDubs (Apr 6, 2004)




----------



## prom king (Aug 14, 2004)

Nice Jeep.


----------



## g e o r g e D! (Nov 8, 2008)

prom king said:


> Nice Jeep.


Yeah. It does everything besides drive for you, pretty hi-tech stuff!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dubmax (Dec 1, 2004)

A call this be a real Enthusiastic :thumbup:


----------



## g e o r g e D! (Nov 8, 2008)

Progress is happening! I've been extremely busy with work and now that my car is at a shop being worked on when I can't it feels so good! I've always done my own work, but when you trust and admire someone else's work, why not take a break. Support what you love! More than excited for this, I had to share! 



























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## aarron (Aug 11, 2013)

g e o r g e D! said:


> Nicely done, very tasty!


*CARBS!* This is the money shot I've been waiting for!


----------



## d-bot (Sep 6, 2004)

Hardlines by? 

Looks nice


----------



## g e o r g e D! (Nov 8, 2008)

d-bot said:


> Hardlines by?
> 
> Looks nice


Tagged you on the gram, yo. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CasuallyWreckless (Aug 27, 2007)

Bends like that gotta be mr. Swoop :thumbup::thumbup: he does some crazy **** always impressive!


----------



## g e o r g e D! (Nov 8, 2008)

Good morning!

Some updates on the brakelines, they are 100% complete and couldn't be happier! All AN ports are also welded on the intake manifold ready for the vacuum lines. Was able to get a Empi shifter as well. 



































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ziggirocco (Dec 13, 2010)

Looks great!,


----------



## mellbergVWfan (Jan 31, 2008)

Wish I had someone local to do my hardlines. I know people who do air but i dont think they'd be great at doing brakelines. I'll probably end up bending them myself. Looking sweet!


----------



## All Eyez on me (May 13, 2010)

These hardlines are a piece of art!!! :thumbup: :respect:

Now I´m jealous....thank you! :thumbup:


----------



## g e o r g e D! (Nov 8, 2008)

All Eyez on me said:


> These hardlines are a piece of art!!! :thumbup: :respect:
> 
> Now I´m jealous....thank you! :thumbup:


You're welcome ️ 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## All Eyez on me (May 13, 2010)

You know if I should ever come back to New York again. I have to see this thing and you have to drive a round with me! :thumbup::beer:

(And then I want these perfect hardlines in chrome too)


----------



## g e o r g e D! (Nov 8, 2008)

All Eyez on me said:


> You know if I should ever come back to New York again. I have to see this thing and you have to drive a round with me! :thumbup::beer:
> 
> (And then I want these perfect hardlines in chrome too)


For sure! Don't know about chrome hardlines though lol

So more bling is done! This is the last of chrome (for now).










Almost all the hardlines on the entire car are near complete! Couldn't be happier with the way they're turning out. Next is the cooling system that is being tackled. Fully custom built alum rad with all hard piping. Here's a teaser pic, enjoy! 












Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## d-bot (Sep 6, 2004)

Coolant to the valve cover?!!! Danger to manifoldz


----------



## g e o r g e D! (Nov 8, 2008)

d-bot said:


> Coolant to the valve cover?!!! Danger to manifoldz


And where do you see coolant going to the valve cover? That's a breather/drip line 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LubsDaDubs (Apr 6, 2004)

Coming together nicely George:thumbup:


----------



## All Eyez on me (May 13, 2010)

Nobody see´s me drooling on my desk?



Good...


----------



## d-bot (Sep 6, 2004)

g e o r g e D! said:


> And where do you see coolant going to the valve cover? That's a breather/drip line
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Running to a catchcan? Would hate to drip that to the ground and get it all over that nice underbody.


----------



## g e o r g e D! (Nov 8, 2008)

d-bot said:


> Running to a catchcan? Would hate to drip that to the ground and get it all over that nice underbody.


I have a cam shaft cover so oil barely even spurts out if any. When I removed the old cis system, the hose going to the air box was damn clean. If I'm spitting out that much oil, that's not good. I can always put a little breather filter on the end of the line. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LubsDaDubs (Apr 6, 2004)

g e o r g e D! said:


> I have a cam shaft cover so oil barely even spurts out if any. When I removed the old cis system, the hose going to the air box was damn clean. If I'm spitting out that much oil, that's not good. I can always put a little breather filter on the end of the line.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


if the engine is running properly the amount of oil blowby from that line should be negligible, id filter the end just cause:thumbup:


----------



## g e o r g e D! (Nov 8, 2008)

Sitting in the van right now on the way back from Helen, GA. Had a blast this weekend with everyone. This was my first year going and everything from the town to the show was such a great atmosphere. Filled with so many great people and memories. The chaos did get a bit out of hand, and it sucks because if certain people were more considerate of the town there wouldn't be a discussion of not having another show. I was out at 4 in the morning with my buddy joe and a couple others trying to tidy up the place, that did not look bad to begin with. As we are doing this two LOCAL kids are walking down the sidewalk and legit knock over a filled garbage can. We exchanged some words and we got them to pick the garbage back up. Too many kids are there just looking to strictly party hard and don't even own a VAG car at all. 

Well, that's the end of my rant, been on the road for around 15 hours and I'm exhausted. On update news, my radiator core came in and the mocking up begins. 










CT-GA 













Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## g e o r g e D! (Nov 8, 2008)

In LOVE with how this came out. That is all. 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## All Eyez on me (May 13, 2010)

So damn nice...:thumbup:

Motorporn in perfection...


----------



## LubsDaDubs (Apr 6, 2004)

Gettig excited for the finish opcorn:


----------



## g e o r g e D! (Nov 8, 2008)

LubsDaDubs said:


> Gettig excited for the finish opcorn:


Should be running by August!! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 20v_boost (Jan 29, 2002)

g e o r g e D! said:


> In LOVE with how this came out. That is all.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What's going on there? Why the two ports on the oil flange? Aren't they hooked up to the same place? Wouldn't a gauge on one and a plug in the other do the same?

Watch out for hard lines and vibration. I had one crack after a few thousand miles of vibration. And like yours it was an oil line. Not fun. 

-Alex


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 20v_boost (Jan 29, 2002)

Here's my cracked turbo oil feed line. I think the line was just vibrating for too long and eventually cracked. I can't imagine that gauge hanging out there would help.










-Alex


----------



## g e o r g e D! (Nov 8, 2008)

20v_boost said:


> What's going on there? Why the two ports on the oil flange? Aren't they hooked up to the same place? Wouldn't a gauge on one and a plug in the other do the same?
> 
> Watch out for hard lines and vibration. I had one crack after a few thousand miles of vibration. And like yours it was an oil line. Not fun.
> 
> ...


Those were two opened ports that weren't being used, so why not put them to use? I was initially going to just add the gauge directly onto the filter flange, like you said it would work mainly the same just off of one port. I decided with this because, well just look at it! It is functional being that the oil will be able to flow through the line no problem at whatever pressure that is. Is it going to tell accurate pressure? I think it will be accurate as to what pressure is in the filter. I don't believe it will show 30 psi at idle like the oil pressure sensor that reads off the head, but thats what my interior gauge is for. You only have to worry about hardlines with vibration if one component moves and one doesn't. Those points are the booster vacuum and fuel line connecting the pressure regulator at the carbs. Both of those are SS braided lines that have more than enough length. This is mainly for looks obviously, but in a sense it is still functional. As is all the other hardline work. The gauge weighs next to nothing, it is 1.5" big, I don't believe it will crack. But just incase extra port bolts will be on board, if the line has to be removed. Think about how much your turbo vibrates versus an oil filter housing, I don't think there will be any issues.

In update sense:

Goal is to have the car out of the shop by the end of this month. Once the radiator and piping is completed it is going out to my friend Nick to get high polished. I am ordering a catback exhaust sometime next week and dropping it off so that is it ready for the header fabrication. My headers loved to vibrate on my front swaybar, so a custom one is in order so that will NOT be an issue ever again (plus its badass). Its getting an o2 bung welded in for a wideband sensor to dial in the carbs that much better. The flange from the TT catback will be cut off and replaced with a v-band clamp style flange. Once all this is completed car is getting scooped back up and then it's go time! Everything will be getting a once over to make sure bolts are tight, wiring will be getting done and then making sure she's timed properly! I guess my goal is to get this car to VAGFAIR for the first event. I feel like time is on my side right now, so we shall see!

P.S. I got my original Recaros back in the car and the A8s are sold already, sorry Matt!!


----------



## d-bot (Sep 6, 2004)

Yay!!!


----------



## LubsDaDubs (Apr 6, 2004)

opcorn:


----------



## g e o r g e D! (Nov 8, 2008)

LubsDaDubs said:


> opcorn:


You've been eating quite a lot of popcorn over there 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LubsDaDubs (Apr 6, 2004)

g e o r g e D! said:


> You've been eating quite a lot of popcorn over there
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Well if you would hurry up I can get off the orville flipenbacker diet 

glad the seat debacle worked out


----------



## g e o r g e D! (Nov 8, 2008)

LubsDaDubs said:


> Well if you would hurry up I can get off the orville flipenbacker diet
> 
> glad the seat debacle worked out




Yeah, me too. I loved the a8s, but I didn't want to chance sending them out and waiting for them to come back. I wanted to keep them, but financially it wasn't allowed. No harm done, my seats went on a little journey, that's all 

Here's a shot of the radiator work, the overflow will fill in the space underneath the spout, and then a breather hardline will be added between the two. 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hasnfefr (Sep 26, 2002)

Does it already have a sensor port for the rad fan switch?


----------



## g e o r g e D! (Nov 8, 2008)

hasnfefr said:


> Does it already have a sensor port for the rad fan switch?


Yes it does. Sensor for fan is on the front side between the upper/lower fittings. So it will be hidden when looking into the bay. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## g e o r g e D! (Nov 8, 2008)

Update!

Cooling system is nearly about complete other than getting the parts powdered and polished. Couldn't be happier with how the radiator came out. Built in expansion tank with hardline on the side. Hidden mounting tabs and slim fan bolted directly in the front. This week, progress is being made on my headers and exhaust system. Should be completed by the end of the week! Looks like I'll be picking her up soon and the the wiring begins! 

And here are the pictures...











































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LubsDaDubs (Apr 6, 2004)

That header is awesome, will it be a long tube under the car?


----------



## g e o r g e D! (Nov 8, 2008)

LubsDaDubs said:


> That header is awesome, will it be a long tube under the car?


Yes, from the collector it will be a 2.25" into a flex and than continue with a v-band style clamp into the exhaust. There is also going to be a bung before the flex for my wideband sensor I'm installing. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## d-bot (Sep 6, 2004)

No flex zone for that coolant system. 🏿


----------



## g e o r g e D! (Nov 8, 2008)

d-bot said:


> No flex zone for that coolant system. 🏿


There's flex between the top and lower rad hoses, the only spot that's going to move. How much more you need? The hose going from the water pump housing to head flange doesn't need to move.. Unless you were just trying to make a funny I hope 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## d-bot (Sep 6, 2004)

Yea just saying it was strong work. Boom!


----------



## ziggirocco (Dec 13, 2010)

This is getting crazy ......in a good way ...


----------



## g e o r g e D! (Nov 8, 2008)

Headers and exhaust system is 100% complete. Looks like I am picking up the car tomorrow. Then I have to unbolt parts to be powdered/painted/polished! 



























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ziggirocco (Dec 13, 2010)

That's going to dirty your bumper!!


----------



## g e o r g e D! (Nov 8, 2008)

Good morning! 

Having been updating much because I've been doing a lot of little detail work while I've been waiting for parts back. Well this weekend was full of bolting parts on! Cooling system is nearly 100% done and installed. Got a 195/185 temp fan sensor, sending unit and relay. Brakes are 100% with freshly assembled coated calipers. Hoping to get the fuel system completed today. Got a holley 7 psi performance fuel pump and I still have to fab up a bracket for my throttle cables. Installed my wideband O2 sensor and AF gauge. Then all I pretty much have to do is play with wires! Very excited! Some pics below, no bay pics yet  enjoy! 

















Grüvenparts billet crank pulley 



























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ziggirocco (Dec 13, 2010)

Nice!


----------



## All Eyez on me (May 13, 2010)

Great work! :thumbup:


----------



## echassin (Dec 28, 2005)

That last pic is great, shows everything off very well!


----------



## g e o r g e D! (Nov 8, 2008)

Cheers fellas!! 

Days are getting shorter and time is going by fast, but this car is driving to h2oi! I got the fuel system 100% with all AN fittings and heavy duty non crimp 6 hose. Holley 7psi pump is mounted and wired up with the connection above the gas tank so it's away from elements. Rad fan and sensor are wired on separate relay with circuit breaker. Got my 2 digital VDO gauges installed in my console. Left is air/fuel which is wired directly to the O2 sensor that sits on collector and the other gauge is a water temp gauge that will read from sensor on head flange. Also, scored some mesh wire loom from work for my harness.. The good stuff! Sorry for the crappy fuel pump/fittings shot, hard to get a god pic jacked up.. But y'all get the idea 



























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## d-bot (Sep 6, 2004)

Boss! Get em


----------



## ziggirocco (Dec 13, 2010)

Nice!!


----------



## All Eyez on me (May 13, 2010)

ziggirocco said:


> Nice!!


Man...Jeff....that´s not nice...that´s damn hot!!! :thumbup::heart:

:beer:


----------



## ziggirocco (Dec 13, 2010)

Lol, ok I was short on time....
🏻
This build is off the hook! I thought I was a bit OCD but this is making me look sloppy!
Keep it up G!


----------



## g e o r g e D! (Nov 8, 2008)

ziggirocco said:


> Lol, ok I was short on time....
> 🏻
> This build is off the hook! I thought I was a bit OCD but this is making me look sloppy!
> Keep it up G!


Haha! Thanks Jeff! 

I'm glad everyone is still into the build, thanks guys I appreciate it! 

Buttoned up all the shift linkage today, shifts into every gear nicely... Still need to do minor adjustments to the linkage to really dial it in I think. All the bushings are also new, so they have to break in a bit. Almost makes me want to go o2a, but I dig the old school look of the linkage! 

Tomorrow I plan on working on all wiring, trickle charged my battery so we have volts 

This car is driving to ocean city in a month! 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LubsDaDubs (Apr 6, 2004)

so clean :beer:


----------



## g e o r g e D! (Nov 8, 2008)

LubsDaDubs said:


> so clean :beer:




So it looks like this is the weekend where she should fire up! Just have to switch out my ignition switch harness and wire up my aftermarket fuel pump relay, all other wiring is sorted out and working other than headlights which I am getting a relay kit for as well. Also hopefully getting my flipped starter housing delivered this weekend just gotta have it polished than assembled. Car is nearly 100% to being ready for the open roads! Here's some pics to keep y'all at bay 

Little harness action:










Flipped housing:










Bj extenders and hardware OCD











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Neptuno (Jul 16, 2003)

That is one reason to make it to h2oi!!


----------



## hasnfefr (Sep 26, 2002)

So frustrating when paint does that.
OCD....not quite yet. Balljoint no paint...
On a serious note, I love this and it's looking awesome.


----------



## g e o r g e D! (Nov 8, 2008)

hasnfefr said:


> So frustrating when paint does that.
> OCD....not quite yet. Balljoint no paint...
> On a serious note, I love this and it's looking awesome.


Oh, I know. I guess I have to get a second set of knuckles and chrome them  

No turn over yet. But made good progress I would say. I wired up my 'painless' fuel pump relay, which in coincidence was out to get me. Turns out, from the package, the constant power wire and wire going to the pump were on the wrong pins of the relay. After, finding out my brand new holley pump was not turning on. I had 11.6v at pump and would just get hot. So luckily after driving around I found a same style carb pump at advanced auto parts. Swapped the pump in and we have fuel! Had to tighten some fittings at carbs, no gas leaks now. Still crank, but doesn't want to turn over. Have 12.6 volts at coil and wire going into cap, find out the powerspark electronic points burnt out. So before I could swap in some mechanical points it started raining so had to close up shop. Tomorrow could be the day!


----------



## LubsDaDubs (Apr 6, 2004)

Close up shop is code for put the fricken tarp back on its rainen like a mofo


----------



## g e o r g e D! (Nov 8, 2008)

Ok so I ordered my new powerspark electronic ignition, and received it super fast from over seas. It's wired up and working. Motor still won't fire up. I checked the timing, both cylinders 1 and 4 are up with flywheel notch in correct position. I timed the dizzy up and I'm getting a good spark pulse. What I did notice is I'm shooting 8 psi from my fuel pump and I can't adjust the regulator. I have come to the conclusion that Holley products suck and I'm done with them. I should be able to get a better regulator this weekend and set it for 3-3.5 psi. Then I have to adjust these carbs. Not sure where the floaters should be at. It's getting down to the wire and I need to get this car running. Any input on DCOE tuning is greatly appreciated. 

Cheers fellas weekend is here 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ziggirocco (Dec 13, 2010)

Freddy might have some carb input.....


----------



## 81type53 (Jun 2, 2008)

My Car runs perfect! ANIMAL!! I'll give you some input if you want like I told you before. LMK.


----------



## LubsDaDubs (Apr 6, 2004)

Do work son:beer:


----------



## Neptuno (Jul 16, 2003)

I love to see this car in person:thumbup:


----------



## sicrocc (Sep 5, 2010)

I demand an update !!!opcorn:


----------



## ziggirocco (Dec 13, 2010)

Make hands move faster....


----------



## LubsDaDubs (Apr 6, 2004)

bah kids these days no follow through, makes a spectacular entrance leading up to a great story..... cliffhanger ending :beer:

opcorn:

cmon update already lol

he is probably creating a part out fs thread


----------



## g e o r g e D! (Nov 8, 2008)

Good morning fellas, haven't had much time to update as I've been super busy! Still have some buttoning up to do before leaving for ocean city Thursday morning, but we gon' make it! 

Still can't get the carbs to run correctly yet, I have to look into the jets and whatnot. Car is running super rich. I just ordered a new redline fuel pressure regulator, hopefully it will arrive tomorrow. Yesterday was the first time I successfully drove the car, about 20 miles round trip. The car drives like a dream! The stillstatic coils are amazing and couldn't be happier with how they ride. Cooling system works perfectly and stays at around 80c when cruising. Feels so good to drive this car again! Hopefully I can get these carbs synced up soon, looks like I'll have to bring extra plugs with me in case they burn out! I'll stop bickering and post some shots.. Enjoy! 


Brand new battery mounted behind console









Swaybar installed 

















Engine harness

















Flipped starter 

















Brakes installed. You can also see the struts still have about 2 inches of thread and the car is slammed! 









How she sits 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## d-bot (Sep 6, 2004)

Such an awesome build!


----------



## ziggirocco (Dec 13, 2010)

Way cool


----------



## aarron (Aug 11, 2013)

Sawheeet! Love to see a shot of the carbs too! Has PVW contacted you yet?


----------



## LubsDaDubs (Apr 6, 2004)

:beer:
Bravo
Bravo

now ill stop teasing you, which leads up to the next question... What the hell are we going to talk about all winter????


----------



## g e o r g e D! (Nov 8, 2008)

d-bot said:


> Such an awesome build!





ziggirocco said:


> Way cool





aarron said:


> Sawheeet! Love to see a shot of the carbs too! Has PVW contacted you yet?


Thanks guys! The car may possibly have a shoot by the end of the year. Guess we'll see how ocean city goes! 



LubsDaDubs said:


> :beer:
> Bravo
> Bravo
> 
> now ill stop teasing you, which leads up to the next question... What the hell are we going to talk about all winter????


Lol. I'm sure we'll make a project out of something. 

Car will be road legal today! First time since 2012! I also ordered a new redline pressure regulator that I'm hoping will take care of running super rich. Still need to get an alignment and spend a good 10 hours detailing it. Carbs still need a bunch of tinkering also. All and all though I feel pretty good about the trip, looks like I'm heading out Thursday morning! 

Here's a bay shot for y'all 












Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## All Eyez on me (May 13, 2010)

This thing so amazing beautiful.

I like it so much! :thumbup:


----------



## sicrocc (Sep 5, 2010)

Incredible !!!....congrats and good luck.:thumbup:


----------



## ziggirocco (Dec 13, 2010)

Bay shot..... Meh.... I guess it's ok if you like jewelry box type, super OCD, mad clean and detailed kind of thing......

Just kidding!

Good luck on Thursday!


----------



## g e o r g e D! (Nov 8, 2008)

Good morning all. I've been meaning to write an update for weeks now but I've been so busy! The trip to ocean city was quite an adventure, drove in a hurricane almost the entire way and the weekend was a swamp. Other than not having a wiper (I regret not shaving it now) and losing a center cap we made it safe and sound. The car drove great, despite of the weather. Ended up placing second in Top Dawg, was pleasantly surprised! The following weekend was staggered show in Massachusetts, first time attending and it was a great show! The organization and layout was next to perfect. My shift linkage weight decided it wanted out midway through the trip, somehow gotten lose and than juggled underneath my floor and shot out on the side of I91. Luckily I pulled over and found it up the road. Did some roadside fixing and good to go. The staggered crew did a great job with everything, can't wait for next year! Ended up being surprised with the 'neck breaker' award and it was an honor. The following weekend was first class fitment, awesome show as usual.. The whole weekend was full of issues for me unfortunately. Started off with my fuel pump taking a ****, so I found a replacement and got that situated (also the new one is quieter which is nice) then in jersey I had a hard hit causing the motor to run like crap for he next couple days. Next morning heading to the show I was given a speeding ticket a minute from the airport while my entire windshield was frosted and couldn't see a thing, thanks New Jersey. But most importantly the car made it back in one piece. 

I've put nearly a thousand miles on the car, such a blast to drive. My clutch is slipping from all the power . I have a good amount of work to keep me busy this winter. The car definitely took some abuse these past few trips, but hey that's what building a car is for right? Not to sit in a garage and look at it, I enjoy driving my cars and knowing I can trust them to do anything I put them through. Well if anyone actually read this whole thing, I'm done rambling. Oh, also got a new sticker on my windshield 

http://frontstreet.media/2015/10/22/canibeat-presents-first-class-fitment-2015//

Some pictures, enjoy!

















Went to a wedding last weekend 

























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CasuallyWreckless (Aug 27, 2007)

Good to see its a driver not a hider 👍👍


----------



## ziggirocco (Dec 13, 2010)

Very nice!
How did you fit the 3gauge panel into the dash? Does it come out without removing the whole cluster panel?


----------



## g e o r g e D! (Nov 8, 2008)

ziggirocco said:


> Very nice!
> How did you fit the 3gauge panel into the dash? Does it come out without removing the whole cluster panel?


I had to modify a gauge bracket from behind that tightens the panel and gauges together, so no the entire cluster has to come out to get the gauges out. It's not bad to do so, just seems every time I remove the cluster I get a rip on my dash which is annoying. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LubsDaDubs (Apr 6, 2004)

Now you can add all that cluttering wiring :b


----------



## g e o r g e D! (Nov 8, 2008)

LubsDaDubs said:


> Now you can add all that cluttering wiring :b


Yes! Haha, have to do a full car harness. Be nice to have a cool horn too 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## g e o r g e D! (Nov 8, 2008)

Hope everyone is enjoying their Sunday 

It's been a while so I figured I'd post what's been going on. Been a slow winter, but I got my manifold repaired and powder coated. I couldn't get my hands on any studs long enough for the manifold, so I used 3" grade 8.8 zinc bolts and torqued them to 20lbs with some thread lock then cut off the heads. Installed manifold, all nuts are very snug and I don't think I should have anymore issues with them coming loose. 

Also, I ordered the endurance clutch kit (stage 2) with 9lb flywheel from new German performance. Great customer service per usual! Got that install all buttoned up the other night. All that is left is to installed the shift linkage and I want to try and polish up the carbs a bit and paint my axles cream. Aiming to have her driving in the next 3 weeks. 

Some more bling bits happened! Early momo hub that has been polished, and got my hands on some early door sills that my friend Aaron (rabbidmk1) has been hoarding.. Love them! 


























Stage 2 vs. daily clutch 





























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LubsDaDubs (Apr 6, 2004)

Looks good:thumbup::heart:


----------



## ziggirocco (Dec 13, 2010)

Looking great.... As usual


----------



## All Eyez on me (May 13, 2010)

This thing is so amazing! :thumbup:

Do you want to sent me some nice pics for the www.Scirocco-Lounge.com header?

I want it for my own little scirocco forum in germany! 

You´re also invited to join us, maybe you want to improve your german skills. 

This invitation is also valid for everyone who wants to join us in the german forum. :thumbup::beer:


----------



## g e o r g e D! (Nov 8, 2008)

LubsDaDubs said:


> Looks good:thumbup::heart:





ziggirocco said:


> Looking great.... As usual


:heart:




All Eyez on me said:


> This thing is so amazing! :thumbup:
> 
> Do you want to sent me some nice pics for the www.Scirocco-Lounge.com header?
> 
> ...


Sure man, that would be awesome! I'll join for sure, but it's all german! Might take me a while to get used it. And thank you for the kind words


----------



## aarron (Aug 11, 2013)

Sweet, glad to see this car back! One of my favorites fo'sho'. :beer::thumbup:


----------



## d-bot (Sep 6, 2004)

Updates?


----------



## g e o r g e D! (Nov 8, 2008)

aarron said:


> Sweet, glad to see this car back! One of my favorites fo'sho'. :beer::thumbup:


Thank you! 



d-bot said:


> Updates?


Yeah, bitch. Eat your heart out.


----------



## All Eyez on me (May 13, 2010)

Motor porn at it´s finest...:thumbup:


----------



## ziggirocco (Dec 13, 2010)

For the love of god man!!!


----------



## g e o r g e D! (Nov 8, 2008)

Beautiful weather here in New York on a fine Monday morning!

This past Saturday I got my carbs back together and installed with new K&N filters. Makes the bay look WAY more complete, just have to go over some fuel fittings and put on some new battery terminals and she should be good to go. Then it's clutch break in time! 



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ziggirocco (Dec 13, 2010)

Looking solid as usual!


----------



## g e o r g e D! (Nov 8, 2008)

Well it's been a few months since I've updated at all in here, I've been quite busy. I put well over 3,000 miles on the setup since it was driving last October. Couple months ago drove to Maine, which was a 7 hr trip each way. Made it back in one piece to say the least. One month ago was mk1madness which always is a great time in the woods. Car ended up taking first place and best of show, I was honored. On the way back however, my motor blew up. Snapped a connecting rod and blew straight through the block. Sucks that I didn't go to as many shows as I wanted to, but what're you going to do. I could just throw and ABA block on there and keep truckin, but I don't want to. The car is currently in storage, soon the motor part out will begin and start to move onto the next phase. 

Good news is you can read the PVW feature in the September issue! So psyched that the car made it in. There is also a free background you can get through the website for the month of August, so don't miss out! I also want to say thank you to everyone that shows love to this build and keeps the thread alive, it means a lot! ❤

As seen on the PVW website:










Some other shots:










Static vs. Airride with my friend Rico:











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## California 16v (Jul 20, 2008)

Glad to see you got your Scirocco into an issue of PVW :thumbup:

That is bad news about the engine  ... I'm looking forward to seeing what you build for a new engine


----------



## aarron (Aug 11, 2013)

Hmmmm, I believe I mentioned your car being PVW worthy way back in this thread somewhere. *CONGRATS MAN!!* Really sucks about the motor, but I can't wait to see it in PVW.* WELL DONE!* :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## hasnfefr (Sep 26, 2002)

You should use this for the wiring harness.
https://www.wirecare.com/product.asp?pn=WC03107881


----------



## aarron (Aug 11, 2013)

aarron said:


> Hmmmm, I believe I mentioned your car being PVW worthy way back in this thread somewhere. *CONGRATS MAN!!* Really sucks about the motor, but I can't wait to see it in PVW.* WELL DONE!* :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:



I just read the article in the Sept. PVW. A *Must Read* for Vortex members. Congrats again George, Great stuff!!! :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## g e o r g e D! (Nov 8, 2008)

aarron said:


> I just read the article in the Sept. PVW. A *Must Read* for Vortex members. Congrats again George, Great stuff!!! :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


I haven't even read it yet! Awesome to hear, I'm glad you enjoyed it. Thank you


----------



## aarron (Aug 11, 2013)

g e o r g e D! said:


> I haven't even read it yet! Awesome to hear, I'm glad you enjoyed it. Thank you


----------



## vwjunkie42 (Jan 17, 2003)

I found you build. Lol


----------



## g e o r g e D! (Nov 8, 2008)

Sitting around so I decided to write an update. Scirocco is currently in storage, the engine bay is completely empty and the entire top end has been sold. Already installed island being used on a 1.7l caddy, and the owner is very pleased ❤. A few months ago I picked up an 82' Jetta diesel. After some much required maintenance, I have been daily driving the car for work everyday. Got some coilovers and threw the BBS' on to spruce her up a bit. 










I came across some BBS e55 and had to scoop them up. I will most likely get these built and fitted to the scirocco sooner than getting it running. I am still undecided on what route I am going to go with under the bonnet. I'm sure it will come to me in due time. 

On other news, I am having a baby boy early next year! So if progress is slow, this is why! Hope everyone enjoys their holidays and Happy Thanksgiving all!  










PVW feature plaque 


















From the photoshoot last year on pier 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ziggirocco (Dec 13, 2010)

Congrats!!


----------



## aarron (Aug 11, 2013)

*More coverage...*

They're even using your car in their ads now! :beer::thumbup:


----------



## g e o r g e D! (Nov 8, 2008)

ziggirocco said:


> Congrats!!


Thanks man! 



aarron said:


> They're even using your car in their ads now! :beer::thumbup:


Oh snap! What issue is this in? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## aarron (Aug 11, 2013)

g e o r g e D! said:


> Thanks man!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


PVW December


----------



## aarron (Aug 11, 2013)

*Bringing this one back.*

Hey, it's been a while, what's going on with your Rocco? Enquiring minds want to know. :thumbup:


----------



## Neptuno (Jul 16, 2003)

That car needs to be at Cincy 2017. Just saying 1st weekend if June.


----------



## g e o r g e D! (Nov 8, 2008)

aarron said:


> Hey, it's been a while, what's going on with your Rocco? Enquiring minds want to know. :thumbup:


She's still hibernating in a storage unit with no heart. 



Neptuno said:


> That car needs to be at Cincy 2017. Just saying 1st weekend if June.


I wish man. Doesn't look like she will be out at all this year.


----------



## Neptuno (Jul 16, 2003)

g e o r g e D! said:


> She's still hibernating in a storage unit with no heart.
> 
> 
> 
> I wish man. Doesn't look like she will be out at all this year.


Then tag along with someone rolling that way.


----------



## STDClayton (Jul 20, 2009)

Apologies for bumping a semi-dead thread, but I just spent my morning here at the office reading every single post and am absolutely amazed by the level of detail put into this build. I can't wait to read more!


----------



## ydrogs (Aug 6, 2005)

g e o r g e D! said:


>


Love this car so much:heart: Same color as my first Scirocco I got on 1987.

Are these euro metal bumpers and end caps? Just trying to get a feel for what the differences are from US.


----------



## g e o r g e D! (Nov 8, 2008)

STDClayton said:


> Apologies for bumping a semi-dead thread, but I just spent my morning here at the office reading every single post and am absolutely amazed by the level of detail put into this build. I can't wait to read more!


Thank you, that truly means a lot! Glad you enjoyed the content. This thread has been dead as I have not touched the car much. I’m hoping to make some progress this year. 



ydrogs said:


> Love this car so much:heart: Same color as my first Scirocco I got on 1987.
> 
> Are these euro metal bumpers and end caps? Just trying to get a feel for what the differences are from US.


Thank you. They are early US bumpers with Euro end caps. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## scotttu (Jul 20, 2008)

Hey where did you get that radiator???? - LOVE IT!

And with paint that far along you should get her done now before the baby!  

I kept a baby seat in my Barley Burner, that car was here for the entire life of my daughter so far (Until I had to get custody of her) but alas Black Beauty is in the stable...


----------



## g e o r g e D! (Nov 8, 2008)

scotttu said:


> Hey where did you get that radiator???? - LOVE IT!
> 
> And with paint that far along you should get her done now before the baby!
> 
> I kept a baby seat in my Barley Burner, that car was here for the entire life of my daughter so far (Until I had to get custody of her) but alas Black Beauty is in the stable...


The radiator was custom built by a local fab shop near me. It's a core from summit racing with a built in overflow on the end tank. It was fitted to use the existed thread points on the support, and a tab was welded on and bolts to the two hood latch bolts. Very secure and can be easily removed! Also my son, Logan, was born last February. He's turning 1 in a month, boy is time going by quickly!


----------

